
Ask HN: What did you make during lockdown? - shimmmaz
While we were all in lockdown a lot of makers have been making incredible things. So I decided to make Lockdown Showcase to showcase all those products.<p>Post your own product or browse through other ones here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lockdownshowcase.com&#x2F;
======
jstanley
I made an automatic chess board that allows you to play with another person
over the Internet (using lichess), but with a physical board. It has been
described as "very lockdown chic".

Each chess piece has a magnet in the bottom. The board senses your moves by
looking at where magnets disappear and appear, and it plays your opponent's
moves by dragging them with an electromagnet underneath the board moved by a
pair of stepper motors.

[https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/autopatzer.html](https://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/autopatzer.html)

~~~
myroon5
How does it handle moves where pieces might accidentally hit each other like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castling)
and knight moves?

~~~
jstanley
It uses a ridiculous bastardisation of Dijkstra's algorithm to work out the
shortest set of operations to get the piece from where it is to where it needs
to be. This includes a way for it to notice that it would like to run into
another piece, and then add to the search tree a copy of the current node, but
with some operations inserted at the start to first move that piece out of the
way.

It's in here, but not for the faint-hearted:
[https://github.com/jes/autopatzer/blob/master/mojo/lib/Autop...](https://github.com/jes/autopatzer/blob/master/mojo/lib/Autopatzer/Router.pm)

I did try giving it an accurate model of the acceleration curve of the stepper
motors, so that it would do the set of moves that actually took the least
_time_ , but that led to strange motions where it would deliberately move
pieces too far, and then back again at a diagonal, just to minimise the number
of corners it needs to turn, so I instead just made it do a simple shortest-
path, because it looks more natural to a human observer.

I.e. instead of going 2 squares right, then 2 squares up, then 1 square
diagonal up-left, it would prefer to go 4 squares right, then 3 squares
diagonal up-left. It takes less time, but looks stupid.

~~~
fpgaminer
I'm having a hard time not crying over how beautiful this is. There's
something so ludicrously satisfying about bringing our professional computer
science hammers to bear on silly hobby projects. I love it. It's like being a
kid again, where everything is just imagination and fun, but we get to finally
play with the big boy's toys (like Dijkstra's algorithm).

------
DoubleGlazing
I managed to plant vegetables and keep them alive and growing well in to June.

I make the same attempt every year, so this is a record for me.

On a more serious note, I had plans when the lockdown began. I wanted to build
some kind of a "robot" as an educational venture. Do some redecorating, learn
Unity and figure out how to use the TIG welder I bough one night when I was
drunk. In reality what has happened is that my children's school, after school
club, their sports clubs and Scout groups have given them so many lockdown
"challenges" I haven't had time to do anything because I'm in charge of them
because my wife has to lock herself away from 9 to 5 to do teletherapy.

~~~
grogenaut
Tig welding is great way to essentially meditate, similar to painting, once
you figure it out that is. Start with lines on 1/4" steel flat bars.

~~~
jmpman
I find oxy/acetylene welding super meditative. The sound blocks everything
out, putting you in a pink noise cocoon.

~~~
DoubleGlazing
I have a fairly basic stick welder which I have used on a few occasions to do
a few basic repairs and and make some metal supports for storage boxes.

I don't have a particular need for a TIG welder, but I bought it so I suppose
I should find something useful to do with it. Problem is, I'm more of a
woodworker.

~~~
grogenaut
The main reason for tig is small stuff, exotic stuff, and stuff where you just
want the welds to be gorgeous, eg if you're going for that nasa look.

The goal for mig is to hot glue some metal together. My friend does
woodworking and loves making legs out of rebar/etc with the mig welder.

~~~
DoubleGlazing
I should have got MIG then. A nice weld is beautiful to look at, but my needs
are more practical.

Still, I'll give it a go. My son wants to build a "mecha arm" with all sorts
of spy features. This might be a good excuse to learn how to use it.

------
gdubs
I learned the basics of Houdini to turn Lidar data into visualizations [1], as
well as take a point cloud scan of my wife to drive a particle animation [2].

On the non-tech side of things, our garden has been a real source of
happiness. We planted everything from seeds with the kids and grew pollinator
flowers, vegetables, etc. [3]

One of my favorite projects was finally making a sourdough starter and taking
my pizza making up a notch. [4]

1: Houdini
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B_nG_jdpY7F/?igshid=r2pegr6lrr3l](https://www.instagram.com/p/B_nG_jdpY7F/?igshid=r2pegr6lrr3l)

2: art
[http://gregorywieber.com/insta.html](http://gregorywieber.com/insta.html)

3: flowers
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B_-f3h5JWUq/?igshid=rf7jx6vaimgw](https://www.instagram.com/p/B_-f3h5JWUq/?igshid=rf7jx6vaimgw)

4: pizza:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/CAy8Hf0pF29/?igshid=1gipfxkhd9bh...](https://www.instagram.com/p/CAy8Hf0pF29/?igshid=1gipfxkhd9bhe)

~~~
etimberg
Amazing work! How did you do the 3d scanning?

~~~
gdubs
Thank you :) For the portraiture I’m using the iPhone Pro’s True Depth camera
via an off-the-shelf app called “Capture” by Standard Cyborg.

------
stevekemp
I made an allotment! After waiting on a list for a while we received 10m x 10m
space for ourselves for €50/year. We planted onions, potatoes, garlic, radish,
and a few similar things. The timing worked out pretty well as we got access
just at the start of May, which is a good time for planting a lot of things,
and coincided with the lockdown here in Finland.

This morning I went over there and harvested some of the garlic, and right now
our house smells of it. In a week or two it'll be dry enough to eat.

[https://www.instagram.com/p/CBdLC6ADy5j/](https://www.instagram.com/p/CBdLC6ADy5j/)

[https://www.instagram.com/p/CBs3Qpjj5Qa/](https://www.instagram.com/p/CBs3Qpjj5Qa/)

Not a project, in the sense that this site usually lists, but still something
I (we) made.

------
tunesmith
I resuscitated a 20-year-old-website that was somewhat popular back in the day
called storysprawl.com. It's private now, but I have friends join me on Sunday
nights to write chapters together - we join Zoom, we write, we read them to
each other. It's kind of like choose-your-own-adventure combined with round-
robin fiction: Read chapter one, there are choices at the bottom, make a
choice. If the next chapter is written, keep going, and if it's not, you can
write the next chapter yourself and create choice labels at the bottom (if
it's not The End) for other authors to follow up on in the future. It's stupid
fun - our main story is now 128 chapters with an average story length of 11
chapters. I'm able to do math to project that this particular story will
probably end up around 600 chapters and 1000 pages before all the storylines
are completed.

I'm keeping the site private for now because I can't be bothered to see a
lawyer and get my legal policies/checkboxes in place, but on Friday I did host
a live event where I read chapter one aloud, had viewers vote for what choice
to take, and continued until we hit an ending. It worked well, it was just a
facebook event for friends, and eight people showed up out of my 200 friends
which is pretty good. I'll probably do it again and open the event up to the
Public. I'm hoping I'll attract more interested authors, I can always slowly
give them access to the site.

(If anyone here likes the idea of contributing silly creative writing - third
person, past tense - feel free to message me.)

~~~
clairity
neat project! the collective writing process seems intimidating to me,
although i've always secretly wanted to dabble in fiction writing.

> "I'm keeping the site private for now because I can't be bothered to see a
> lawyer and get my legal policies/checkboxes in place..."

not to belittle what you've built, but i really lament how much legal
considerations overhang our collective psyches, especially on the internet,
and how much we believe in legalese and lawyers to protect us from potential
issues. both the risks and the protections are unduly outsized in our minds.

by default, we each own the copyrights to our own words. posting our words on
websites should implicitly give those websites permission to display (perform)
those words (or not). we shouldn't need pages of jargon to spell that out, and
no amount of expensive precognition is going to ward off even most potential
misconstruals (malicious or not).

~~~
tunesmith
I agree... 20 years ago I had no qualms about putting the site out. But now
even aside from IP policy, there's privacy policies, child policies, GDPR...
and I'm not sure if there are shelves below which I don't have to worry about
that stuff. At some point soon I'll find a lawyer that can help me figure that
out, because I would definitely like to just have the site out there for
people to visit even if I'm not going to market the heck out of it.

------
DAllison
I've been contributing to the Andorid port of Anki (HTML based flashcards +
spaced repetition) for the past few months.

[https://github.com/ankidroid/Anki-Android](https://github.com/ankidroid/Anki-
Android)

[https://github.com/david-allison-1](https://github.com/david-allison-1)

Knowing that I've actively been impacting students (particularly medical
students) from around the world has been really good for the soul.

~~~
ciarannolan
I rely heavily on Anki for work and study. Thank you!

The android version already seems to work great. Is there a roadmap somewhere?
I'm curious what's being worked on.

~~~
DAllison
Thanks!!

No official roadmap (such is Open Source), but:

* Rust Conversion (got a proof of concept, need to productionise it) - Anki Desktop has moved to Rust. We can unify all of the platform, and remove most of our backend code and maintenance burden. * Android 11 has made significant changes to how applications store files on the device (Scoped Storage). I expect this will be a nightmare to deal with: [https://developer.android.com/preview/privacy/storage](https://developer.android.com/preview/privacy/storage) * Visual HTML Editor (probably 2.13) - currently editing and adding formatting could do with a ton of love. Typing HTML by hand isn't a great experience for non-technical users. * User onboarding & UX - We get tons of bad reviews: "All my cards have been deleted" \- this is because we fail to explain how Anki/Spaced Repetition works and that we take control of scheduling. People download AnkiDroid expecting flashcards, and we can do much better in this area. * Performance improvements with larger collections - we're fast, but there's still lots of low-hanging fruit regarding multithreading. * Background media sync - Medical Students have multi-gigabyte collections (just fixed a bug where some Android systems wouldn't open zips >= 2^31-1 bytes). We're tied to the AnkiWeb protocol for syncing, but it'd be a much better UX if we moved this to the background.

Personal Goals (some point in the future)

* CI/CD improvements - both speeding up build times, adding more styles of testing to the pipeline and adding more auto-linting. * Accessibility - our TTS doesn't play well with Android talkback; this hurts me to type. * Better gamepad support

~~~
DAllison
Missed the edit window formatted:

Thanks!! No official roadmap (such is Open Source), but:

* Rust Conversion (got a proof of concept, need to productionise it) - Anki Desktop has moved to Rust. We can unify all of the platform, and remove most of our backend code and maintenance burden.

* Android 11 has made significant changes to how applications store files on the device (Scoped Storage). I expect this will be a nightmare to deal with: [https://developer.android.com/preview/privacy/storage](https://developer.android.com/preview/privacy/storage)

* Visual HTML Editor (probably 2.13) - currently editing and adding formatting could do with a ton of love. Typing HTML by hand isn't a great experience for non-technical users.

* User onboarding & UX - We get tons of bad reviews: "All my cards have been deleted" \- this is because we fail to explain how Anki/Spaced Repetition works and that we take control of scheduling. People download AnkiDroid expecting flashcards, and we can do much better in this area.

* Performance improvements with larger collections - we're fast, but there's still lots of low-hanging fruit regarding multithreading.

* Background media sync - Medical Students have multi-gigabyte collections (just fixed a bug where some Android systems wouldn't open zips >= 2^31-1 bytes). We're tied to the AnkiWeb protocol for syncing, but it'd be a much better UX if we moved this to the background.

Personal Goals (some point in the future)

* CI/CD improvements - both speeding up build times, adding more styles of testing to the pipeline and adding more auto-linting.

* Accessibility - our TTS doesn't play well with Android talkback; this hurts me to type.

* Better gamepad support

~~~
rckoepke
I would love to contribute to Anki, especially learning that it's Rust. I know
Anki's time-based space repetition is highly effective for long-term learning,
but I've found it frustrating when I or my friends really just needed to cram
the night before an exam.

When I am strongly constrained in the time-domain, I've found the older
Leitner method to be the most efficient. I also have a lot of difficulty
performing this in Anki except by resorting to absurd time controls and manual
resets that are difficult to explain to friends.

I'd love to provide Anki with a strict Leitner mode for last-minute cramming.
I'm just not sure the Anki project would support this, as I've seen them be
fairly dismissive of it in the past.

It's very exciting that this is in Rust.

~~~
misiti3780
i thought anki was written in python - was it re-written in rust?

~~~
DAllison
It's in the process of being migrated to a Python/Rust hybrid. Most of the
backend is now rust-based:
[https://github.com/ankitects/anki/tree/master/rslib](https://github.com/ankitects/anki/tree/master/rslib)

------
fpgaminer
Having a monthly "Show HN-athon" would be nice (or is that already a thing and
I always miss them?).

\- I did some woodworking at the start of lockdown. It was very therapeutic.
Built a small table with a flip-top back where charging accessories can be
stored: [https://imgur.com/ea67ANO](https://imgur.com/ea67ANO)

\- And some more woodworking to build a shoe rack (never enough room for all
our shoes): [https://i.imgur.com/ihw12YT.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/ihw12YT.jpg)

\- A Raspberry Pi using BigGAN to constantly "daydream" weird, artistic
photos: [https://blog.hmac.io/2020/06/08/a-daydreaming-ai-for-my-
desk...](https://blog.hmac.io/2020/06/08/a-daydreaming-ai-for-my-desk.html)

\- A new image hashing algorithm that can recognize matching photos even in
extreme cases like disparate crops from a parent image. Used it to help my
friend dedupe their school's yearbook:
[https://blog.hmac.io/2020/06/10/writing-new-image-hashing-
al...](https://blog.hmac.io/2020/06/10/writing-new-image-hashing-algorithms-
to-help-a-yearbook-teacher.html)

\- Currently building an escape room for my wife's birthday. Poor little 3D
printer is working overtime this quarantine :)

~~~
rlander
That side table is amazing. How did you learn woodworking? I’ve been meaning
to get into it but have no idea where to start.

~~~
fpgaminer
Back in college I got the bug for woodworking, so I went to the local big-box,
bought a hand saw, screws, an electric drill/driver, and some wood. I built a
spice rack using just that. It came out _terrible_. Lopsided, broken drill
bits inside it, brackets holding it together. I had no idea how stain worked,
so I bought a can of stain and threw the whole thing into a trash bag with the
wood to leave it for a day.

I still have that ugly spice rack. Sometimes the best way to learn is to just
do.

Many years later I got the bug again and that time I started spending more
time on YouTube. I find videos to be an incredible resources, whether I'm
browsing for something specific or just watching good content and learning
secondarily. Matthias Wandel has a channel with a variety of content that's
worth watching just on its own, but you'll learn endless amounts of
woodworking skills as well. Steve Ramsey's channel is great, though his videos
can definitely be a bit annoying to watch. Really there are too many great
channels to name. Best bet is to figure out what kind of thing you _want_ to
build and then search for videos on how to build that. I guarantee there will
be hundreds of great, simple tutorials.

If you've got a woodworking store nearby (e.g. Rockler) they often have free
or cheap classes that can be great even for newcomers. Those are great because
you don't need any tools; they provide everything. And they cover a wide range
of stuff so you can figure out what kind of woodworking you like. Maybe you
like turning wood, or working with a scroll saw to build small decorative
pieces. I attend a Father's Day class where we made a wooden bow tie. It was
free and introduced me to scroll saws, inlays, and spray varnish. Best of all,
I got a great gift to give my father at the end of it.

~~~
rlander
Thanks, already subscribed to those channels. Thing is, much like a lot of
comments here where devs want to learn new tech but struggle to come up with a
side project idea, I can’t really think of anything useful that’d be within a
beginner’s skillset. Anyways, thanks for the thoughtful reply and maybe
watching a few videos will spark my creativity!

------
dejv
I've written SAAS called Docula (document generator that doesn't suck).

I've been programming professionaly for close to 20 years and no matter what I
always ended up writing PDF generator for one case or another. This time I've
had to write another PDF export again and I've decided to do it right this
time.

Having some unexpected extra time I've decided to create WYSIWYG editor in
similar fashion to Figma or Zeplin where you set your components and then you
just call API endpoint with json data (variables, collections...) and you've
got your pdf file

Stack is quite simple: Rails app for all the book keeping, visual editor is
written in vanila JS and the generator itself which takes variables and
template data (both json) is written in Go.

I am just getting ready to launch it, so if you are interested you can sign up
at [http://docula.app](http://docula.app) and I will send first batch of
invites in month or so.

~~~
rudasn
Sounds good. Subscribed!

------
memset
Tool to annotate audio files in real time. Built this because I'm taking
remote saxophone lessons, but could be more broadly applicable no doubt.
[https://audioremarks.com/](https://audioremarks.com/)

Tool to delete items from gmail en masse per sender:
[https://github.com/poundifdef/gmail-
deleter](https://github.com/poundifdef/gmail-deleter)

Open-source website to turn recipe websites into plain-text and printable
versions: [https://plainoldrecipe.com/](https://plainoldrecipe.com/)

------
JshWright
Hahahaha....

I didn't quite keep up with my normal responsibilities while also not quite
managing to keep up with the remote learning my kids were doing.

~~~
kodt
Yeah anyone with young kids had far less time during lockdown, not more.

~~~
war1025
Sort of depends I think. We have a four year old and two year old twins. We've
found we have a ton more time. Mostly because we were forced to actually slow
down and be at home instead of always on the go.

~~~
JshWright
We have approximately the same kid layout, just a few years further down the
road (twins with an older sibling). Once kids are in school, the situation
changes dramatically. School ends up consuming a big chunk of the "work" day,
so keeping up with work takes up much of what used to be "family" time, net
result is that there is far less free time now than there used to be.

~~~
laumars
This has been my experience too.

If both parents are working full time (not furloughed) then you often end up
working early mornings and evenings to compensate for lost time during the
day.

Same is also true if you have younger kids but either / both parents work jobs
that require lots of formal meetings. As understanding as employers have been,
there’s only so many times one can have a meeting interrupted because a doll
fell over or Duplo piece fell off an impossible structure. So parents will
often arrange their day where they essentially tag-team their day, meaning
lost hours are made up in the early mornings / late evenings.

------
Pietbull
Made a platform for party/drinking games over Zoom.

[https://ziago.co](https://ziago.co)

Games run on Realtime Firebase DB, so players join with a link and everyone is
kept updated with game flow and other player actions etc.

So far had 10000 people play, and has 9 games and still working on more. The
focus for now is on social/turn-based kind of games.

Runs on Vue and Firebase. FB helped me to launch it in a month. Wrote about it
at [https://codeburst.io/how-i-built-a-real-time-games-
platform-...](https://codeburst.io/how-i-built-a-real-time-games-platform-for-
social-distancing-in-a-month-2216427c6351)

~~~
soylentcola
Cool! Will have to check that out. I've been doing "happy hour" with a handful
of friends in multiple countries each Friday and mostly I just screen share
one of the Jackbox games (the "You Don't Know Jack" people). Video and audio
is sent from my PC and people use their phones as a "buzzer".

Still, despite having multiple games available, I'm always glad to test out
some other options.

~~~
Pietbull
Great, would love to hear any feedback!

------
farcaster
I went from knowing nothing of French to reading 20 thousand leagues under the
sea by Jules Verne in French (the original language)

It's not that big of an achievement since I'm Brazilian and I already speak
Italian, the romance languages are somewhat similar. But I'm happy and I want
to keep learning new languages because that proved to be a rewarding
experience all steps of the way.

I've used Lingq and Memrise, if anyone is interested :)

~~~
kinow
Was going to ask what you had used. Brazilian too, but know only Spanish
(kinda), and English. Will check out these two. Thanks and congrats!!!

~~~
farcaster
LingQ is something else. The ideia is that you should feed the app with
"input" from your target language that you care about[1], and listen to it
again and again. Memrise is more like a Duolingo that actually works haha

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw-
u_vVx6Is](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw-u_vVx6Is)

~~~
kinow
Thanks!

------
samford100
[https://thiswoddoesnotexist.com/](https://thiswoddoesnotexist.com/)

I got to playing around with recurrent neural networks and made a site that
generates Crossfit "Workout of the Days (WODs)". It's trained on the workouts
from crossfit.com.

My motivation were to learn more about how character-based RNN's work,
remember how to host a site on my Digital Ocean VPS with flask, and do some
fun frontend work. It posed a few unique challenges, like scraping the
crossfit website, experimenting with different network architectures, and
finding ways to validate the efficacy of those networks.

It's terribly overfit and will sometimes generate workouts verbatim from the
crossfit.com database, but since it's just a fun project, it was more
important for me to get consistently good, grammatically correct results and
some overfit ones rather than a bunch of nonsense text and a few hidden gems.

My next step is to sum up the key takeaways in a blog post about the full
stack of the application and call it finished, or continue to play around with
network hyper-parameters and training techniques, since nurturing my neural
network knowledge for NLP was a huge goal.

Always looking for feedback and happy to answer any questions!

~~~
aketchum
I love this project! Have you tried actually completing any of the generated
workouts?

How do you calculate overfitting for something like this? I know how you would
do so with a more traditional supervised learning model with numerical
inputs/outputs but NLP still seems a little like black magic to me since I
haven't dived into a project using it myself. Is it just a comparison of
similarity between generated posts and all posts in the training set? How do
you calculate how "close" an output is to an input?

~~~
samford100
Haha no I might get kicked out of my gym if I try to do

\- Workout of the day (WOD)

\- 15 Dumbbell Throws

To understand how I calculated loss, I have to describe the whole model, so
let's take it from the top.

The model consists of 3 distinct layers. The first layer is a character
embedding. We need a unique representation for each character in the entire
corpus. Without checking, I believe it was ~80 different characters. This
includes all the the uppercase letters, lowercase letters, numbers, little
symbols, and even the new line character (`\n`). One way to encode these
characters as a state vector is to one-hot encode each character. With one hot
encoding, something like 'a' would be (potentially) encoded as
`[1,0,0,0,...,0]`. Each character has its own unit vector orthogonal to all
the other vectors. With ~80 different characters, a one-hot encoded corpus
would span `R^80`. That seemed prohibitively large to me, so I went with the
learned embedding route. With an embedding, you reduce the dimensionality of
the state vectors from `R^80` to something much smaller by no longer making
each vector orthogonal to each other. In this system, `a` could be encoded as
`[.34, 0, .01,..., 0]`. In this system, characters do not have their own
unique dimension and their cross-products are no longer 0 as they are not
independent. But this is actually something we want! We learn different
characters are related to each other from the corpus. This may put all the
number character vectors closer to each other, since they are used in similar
ways in the workouts.

So the benefit of the embedding over the one-hot encoding is two-fold: more
compact representation and a vector representation that is able to show
similarities between different characters. Note to self, exploring the
embedding created by the Crossfit workout corpus would be super interesting .

The next layer (or actually a series of layers) is the LSTM layer. To avoid
writing a novel here, here are a of resource that can explain it better than
me ([https://colah.github.io/posts/2015-08-Understanding-
LSTMs/](https://colah.github.io/posts/2015-08-Understanding-LSTMs/)). It's a
node that maintains a hidden state that allows it to "remember" previous
inputs to the run. These cells are followed by some hidden layers. Look for a
blog post soon on my page for a more in depth explanation as I learn to
explain it better.

The output from our LSTM cell is fed into a final fully connected layer that
is the size of our vocab (~80 characters). A softmax activation is attached to
the full connected layer so that our final output is a probability
distribution across all the different characters.

So, the way our network works (at predict time) is we feed in a single
character, it's converted to a number (a->24). That is embedded as a vector,
that vector goes through the LSTM layers (which hold some hidden state that
"remember" that `a` passed through). Then a fully connected layer and softmax
gives a probability distribution of the characters. I sample from that
distribution, which yields the next character.

As an example (and how the site works), when you click "Pump It Up", I prime
the network with the text "Workout of the day (WOD)". After priming the
network (which gives some state to this LSTM cells), I take the next generated
character, print it to the screen, and then feed it back into the network.
Without fail, after priming with "Workout of the day (WOD)", the next
character generated is "\n". The ")" character that was fed in just before
would not be enough to generate "\n", but the LSTM has enough built up state
to know it's time for a line break. I find that so cool and is why I went with
the character model when a word-based model could likely generate workouts
better.

Now that we understand the network, particularly the output as a probability
distribution over the characters, we can finally talk about training loss. The
naive way to calculate loss would be to feed in a character, produce a
character, and then give a +1 if the produced character matched the expected
character from the training text. But we can do something much smarter.
Instead of comparing by character, we simply compare the output probability
distributions! Yes, we can do that using cross entropy loss. This is so much
more powerful than simply comparing character outputs. This loss function is
both how our model is trained (propagating that loss back through the network)
and how we evaluate the network a testing time.

This validation testing that I did relied on the fact that the characters in a
workout are dependent on one another, but workout themselves are independent.
With this in mind, I was able to randomly split up the whole workouts into a
training a testing batches. I trained on a subset of workouts, then tested the
efficacy of the models using the testing set. Then I summed an averaged the
losses of the run, plotted the results, and ran through the entire corpus of
workouts again with a new random selection of workouts. By exploiting the
independence across workouts, I was able to perform cross-validation.

Did this work? Honestly, I did not see much of a divergence in the training
and testing efficacy, but it was the best thing I could think of to test if my
model was overfitting.

\---

I hope this stream of consciousness gives you a little overview of how this
works and my theory on testing. This will serve as a good rough draft for what
I've been meaning to write for a while. I really could not match the model's
loss on testing vs training to spot overfitting in the network, so maybe that
was flawed. I need to continue to do research into testing on sequence data. I
am doing some stock market time series investigation work right now, so I
really hope to learn the state-of-the-art techniques are for validation
testing on time series data, which in essence, is sequence data like these
crossfit workouts.

------
jtothebell
I've always loved Nintendo's handheld hardware, and in the last couple years
have enjoyed playing around with the Pico 8 virtual console[1]. The two seemed
like a great match, so with a couple other emulator implementations as a
reference I made a Pico 8 emulator for Nintendo 3ds and Switch homebrew. Its
far from complete, but it now works with Pico 8 Png carts, many of which are
available on the Pico 8 BBS[2].

It was much different from anything I've built previously, and it was a fun
learning experience that I plan to keep working on for a few hours a week.

Github repo:
[https://github.com/jtothebell/fake-08](https://github.com/jtothebell/fake-08)

[1][https://www.lexaloffle.com/pico-8.php](https://www.lexaloffle.com/pico-8.php)
[2][https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?cat=7&carts_tab=1#mode=carts...](https://www.lexaloffle.com/bbs/?cat=7&carts_tab=1#mode=carts&sub=2)

------
lukevp
I worked hard and managed to ship my first ever alpha product,
[https://NoteBrook.com](https://NoteBrook.com) . I am iterating on it nights
and weekends to build out the core feature set and get it on every platform as
published apps. It’s been a really interesting journey but I’m glad I have
been working on it and moving it forward. It’s really great to see all the
users signing up, and the beta version is going to really move it close to
feature completeness as a first release.

------
seanwilson
I made a free word game (single player, arcade style) for web and mobile. :)
Try it in a click without installing anything here:

[https://seanwilson.itch.io/wordoid](https://seanwilson.itch.io/wordoid)

Let me know what you think and what score you can get! There's intentionally
no instructions screen (learn the game as you play) or title screen so you can
get straight into playing. It's written in vanilla JavaScript.

I found this story from last month hilarious, which sums up the current mobile
game trend I want to avoid:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52633088](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52633088)

> "I don't want jewels, cartoons, or potential dates. I want to play Scrabble
> against my friends and family. That's it. Nothing else," wrote one
> signatory.

> "They've turned it into some sparkly Candy Crush abomination," Ian Pym from
> Fareham, Hampshire, told the BBC. "I defy any adult to play it for longer
> than 10 minutes and not feel physically sick."

I'm also working on turning a web best practices guide I wrote into an ebook:
[https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)

------
mvanga
I built this: [http://artbuffer.com/](http://artbuffer.com/)

I built it so I could easily create unique art for printing, framing and
putting up in my home.

Some examples:
[https://www.artbuffer.com/view?a=wslyHCoGjqoA3ZKgsQ_hNAlnshT...](https://www.artbuffer.com/view?a=wslyHCoGjqoA3ZKgsQ_hNAlnshT-
jt)

[https://www.artbuffer.com/view?a=-9Wr6aLtgF383zsAWxchXJbt8CW...](https://www.artbuffer.com/view?a=-9Wr6aLtgF383zsAWxchXJbt8CWjko)

[https://www.artbuffer.com/view?a=OuIs3I6vHAyqV-
PoMb6EFiRVAFw...](https://www.artbuffer.com/view?a=OuIs3I6vHAyqV-
PoMb6EFiRVAFwRb5)

~~~
tonetheman
This is great work. Very cool stuff.

------
gioscarab
Made a new release of PJON:
[https://github.com/gioblu/PJON](https://github.com/gioblu/PJON)

PJON® (Padded Jittering Operative Network) is an arduino-compatible, multi-
master, multi-media network protocol. It proposes a new Open Standard, it is
designed as a framework and implements a totally software-defined network
protocol stack that can be easily cross-compiled on many MCUs and
architectures like ATtiny, ATmega, SAMD, ESP8266, ESP32, STM32, Teensy,
Raspberry Pi, Linux, Windows x86, Apple and Android. PJON operates on a wide
range of media and protocols like TCP, UDP, MQTT, ESPNOW, USB, Serial, RS485,
LoRa, PJDL, PJDLR and PJDLS.

------
allenu
I am working on a new flash card app for macOS and iOS. I was tired of trying
to use things like Anki or online options for language flash cards that were
either hard to use or not open enough. My app is easy to use, provides stats,
offers import/export (including importing Anki decks), and sync via bring-
your-own file storage (i.e. use Dropbox or iCloud, no SaaS subscription
required).

You can see a brief video preview here:
[https://twitter.com/ussherpress/status/1272638649000030208](https://twitter.com/ussherpress/status/1272638649000030208)

I'm still at least 2 months from releasing. :)

------
jakehilborn
I wrote an automated solution to spending requirements for high interest
checking accounts. High interest checking accounts (up to 5% APR) often
require a dozen or more transactions a month to qualify for high rates. Debbit
automates this by purchasing 50 cent Amazon gift cards and/or paying your
cable bill in small increments throughout the month.

Behind the scenes, Debbit is a hand rolled scheduler that runs Selenium
automation to navigate Amazon + bill pay websites.

[https://github.com/jakehilborn/debbit](https://github.com/jakehilborn/debbit)

~~~
ifend
Excellent idea! Will be checking this out further.

------
annoyingnoob
Does a hobby produce a product? Seems all about 'products'. I'm working on an
electric Go Kart for the kids, almost done. Its going to kick ass. Its not a
product, it doesn't have a web site, I didn't write a single line of code, but
I took an old gas powered go kart and turned into an electric one.

~~~
holler
that sounds pretty cool! and not just for the kids :) how fast does it go?

~~~
annoyingnoob
The motor controller has 3 settings, Low, Med , Hi - which correspond to 16
mph, 24 mph, and 32 mph. It has a soft start mode where it won't go full power
right away but ramps up, one can disable this feature. Its pretty quick but
not earth shattering, it won't really do a burn out. The 9, 10, 12 year old
kids think its great and drive it well (well enough). The 6 year old kids are
slightly too small and don't watch where they are going - but they love it.
Its super fun for the kids and more than any of them can handle yet - which is
the best part. Going electric was a great idea, the kids are louder than the
Go Kart, and the battery is big enough to last for hours.

------
weichsel
Finished and released the 2.0 version my Mac video utility Claquette. It steps
in where QuickTime Player is too basic and using video editing software like
Final Cut is too cumbersome:
[https://www.peakstep.com/claquette/](https://www.peakstep.com/claquette/)

------
amaurymartiny
I built a tool to check if an email exists without sending any email. I also
created a SaaS out of it: [https://reacher.email](https://reacher.email).

The tool connects to the target email's SMTP server, and parses the response
of the "RCPT TO" command. To avoid IP blacklisting, I use Tor.

The code is in Rust, 100% open-source. The core library is here:
[https://github.com/amaurymartiny/check-if-email-
exists](https://github.com/amaurymartiny/check-if-email-exists).

~~~
jtokoph
Aren’t Tor exit nodes mostly blocked already?

~~~
amaurymartiny
> mostly

Using Tor, I can verify around ~60% of emails. Notably, the exit nodes can
connect to Gmail/GSuite servers. So it's not that bad.

If Tor's exit nodes are blocked by a server, I fallback to Heroku, where I
have right now 3 fixed-IP instances. And if I see that one of these also gets
blacklisted, I would have it self-destruct and relaunch, Heroku assigns a new
IP on each new instance.

~~~
acid303
Does Heroku reuse these IP addresses? Can someone get them after you?

~~~
amaurymartiny
I unfortunately don't know the answer to these two questions.

------
anderspitman
* stealthcheck[0] - Service health monitoring with email alerts and automated restarts in <150 lines of code. Just create a checks.json config file where each check includes a check command, interval, and on-fail command. Set up multiple stealthcheck instances all pointing at each other for redundancy.

* quarantest[1] - Most CI testing tools focus on automated tests, but sometimes the changes are very visual and you just want to give your team a demo of your pull request to play with. quarantest runs a build for each GitHub PR, generates a URL for the build, then posts a comment on the PR with a link to the build. You can see an example of it in action here[2]. Still in a pretty hacky state. Probably would be better to use the GH status API with a link that goes to a page listing all the past builds from the PR instead of spamming comments, but it's getting the job done.

[0]:
[https://github.com/anderspitman/stealthcheck](https://github.com/anderspitman/stealthcheck)

[1]:
[https://github.com/anderspitman/quarantest](https://github.com/anderspitman/quarantest)

[2]:
[https://github.com/iobio/gene.iobio.vue/pull/497](https://github.com/iobio/gene.iobio.vue/pull/497)

------
bokwoon
A Go SQL Query Builder (and struct mapper).

[https://github.com/bokwoon95/go-structured-
query](https://github.com/bokwoon95/go-structured-query)

It was created to solve one of my pain points about scanning columns into
deeply nested structs. You have full control over what columns gets mapped to
what struct field, no annotation-based reflection needed. The type safe query
building part was inspired by jOOQ
([https://www.jooq.org/doc/latest/manual/getting-
started/use-c...](https://www.jooq.org/doc/latest/manual/getting-started/use-
cases/jooq-as-a-sql-builder-with-code-generation/))

------
nsm
I have been re-implementing the ninja build system [1] using the ideas from
the "Build Systems a la Carte" paper [2]. The software isn't ready for the
public yet, but I've written 2 blog posts so far about some of the ideas.

1\. Using type-classes to model the expressivity of build systems [3] 2\. A
Future is a Suspending Scheduler [4]

[1]: [https://ninja-build.org/](https://ninja-build.org/) [2]:
[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/build-s...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/build-systems-a-la-carte/) [3]:
[https://nikhilism.com/post/2020/type-classes-build-
systems/](https://nikhilism.com/post/2020/type-classes-build-systems/) [4]:
[https://nikhilism.com/post/2020/futures-suspending-
scheduler...](https://nikhilism.com/post/2020/futures-suspending-scheduler/)

------
geophile
A new shell:
[https://github.com/geophile/marcel](https://github.com/geophile/marcel).

\- Based on Python -- filter, transform, etc. using Python functions.

\- Pipe Python values, not strings.

\- Database operations from the command line.

\- Run commands remotely and combine results.

------
rodriguezartavi
I look at it as "The Call Center for the rest of us..."

I was forced to really learn my way around Twilio when everyone on the office
went home.

After 3 weeks I ended up with a "React App" where all of my team can pick up
the phone, 'whatsapp', SMS, and email. It's pretty cool because it turns the
CRM thing around, because you start with the contact already in the system, so
it's a _native_ customer centric approach compared to older computer centric
ones.

All this matched a migration into a new PWA based on React-Admin - so next to
the "Call Center" are all the "admin" actions. I guess this was called an ERP.
Only now it has a Call Center build on top of it.

I did inspire myself on Twilio Flex - but at $150/user/month I decided to
build it myself and eject from all the plugin complications of building for a
platform.

I have learned a lot, and jumped into the crazy world of VOIP. Collaborated
with new colleagues and enjoyed myself building something totally new from my
head to the screen.

------
e-_pusher
Not a product per se, but I wrote my first real blog post. I had it stewing as
a draft forever, and with coronavirus I had no excuses anymore to not finish
the draft.

[https://iskender.ee/EE-Specs/](https://iskender.ee/EE-Specs/)

I also completed an electronic art project that I have been making as a gift
for a friend. It is a PCB which looks like a linocut of an airport, but with
LEDs on it that mimic an airport's lighting at night. Hoping to write the
process that went into making it on my blog soon.

------
maxs
It's been a busy lockdown at work but I have finally gotten around to open
sourcing my self-hosted note system that has a unique twist: every note is
repeated on its own schedule (kind of like spaced repetition). I now take
notes on everything I read and put them into this. I also keep track of my own
diary in it. This helps me retain information better and keep mindful about
stuff that matters to me.

[https://github.com/msipos/mind-palace](https://github.com/msipos/mind-palace)

------
os7borne
Spent time on an extremely silly yet immensely satisfying project:
[https://what2cook.today](https://what2cook.today)

What2Cook Today helps you save time by recommending new meals with recipes.

This project came out of sheer frustration trying to think of new things to
cook everyday during this lock down. Currently, the website covers primarily
Indian meals but I will hopefully cover more cuisines in the future.

What2Cook Today is a side-project that was a week-long one built in my free
time.

Appreciate any feedback to improve.

------
gzajac
Thanks to the lockdown, I've finally wrapped up the long work on a Slack
plugin that helps you find the location of coworkers and meeting rooms:
[https://www.slashmap.com/](https://www.slashmap.com/).

I used Go on the backend (rewritten from Node) and Vue on the frontend.

How it works: first, you upload a picture of your office layout using the web
UI and mark everyone's locations. Then if you send "/map @JohnDoe", the plugin
will return a map with the location marked on it. It works for meeting rooms
and other locations as well.

Now the plugin has dozens of users and were featured in the Slack's app
directory as "New and noteworthy".

If you have any questions, feel free to ping me at contact@slashmap.com :)

~~~
j-rom
This is super cool! Just out of curiosity, have you thought about automating
the on boarding process at all? Something to streamline the process so that
you don't need to manually mark each location? Or maybe even supporting
multiple buildings?

~~~
gzajac
Thanks for the feedback! The app already supports multiple floors and multiple
buildings. Regarding the streamlining of the process, I was thinking of
something like adding an option to automatically send out invitations to
everybody in the company to add their own location. What do you have in mind?

~~~
j-rom
A bit late on this. But from my experience, if the onboarding is pushed onto
the user, not everyone is going to do it, there might be some errors, etc... I
was just thinking if there was some way you could automatically get their info
without requesting it from each person.

------
rubyron
I made Timmy ([https://timmytimer.com](https://timmytimer.com)), a social
pomodoro timer with free web and mobile apps. Sort of like “Twitter for
productivity.” No login required.

It’s getting a lot of use by college students and coders. Pretty fascinating
to see what everyone is working on or learning. The social accountability and
leaderboard are proving to be strong motivators.

~~~
papeda
Not a pomodoro person, but I really like the idea of a cute mascot helping
people get closer to their goals. Good job!

~~~
rubyron
Thanks! I always try to brand projects with some kind of named mascot where
possible.

------
polishdude20
I created a campsite notification system that emails you when your selected
campsites and dates are available to book.

[https://www.campalert.live](https://www.campalert.live)

It currently checks BC, Alberta and Canadian National Parks. US parks to come
soon. It took a while to get national parks on there because they don't send
that data in JSON, it's all html bleh.

------
soulchild37
Wrote and published a book on how to implement Sign in with Apple
([https://siwa.fluffy.es](https://siwa.fluffy.es)) as I am an iOS dev and also
backend dev, plus the deadline Apple set for it is end of this month.

Didn't do much marketing but still managed to sell 15+ copies, pretty happy
about this attempt, spent 3 weeks writing it after work hours.

------
prezjordan
I recreated parts of the Windows 98 UI using CSS.
[https://jdan.github.io/98.css/](https://jdan.github.io/98.css/)

~~~
gustavlrsn
Nice! I've been doing something similar, recreating the original Macintosh OS
in React: [https://mockintosh.com](https://mockintosh.com)

------
jenshaase
I build a Lisp inspired functional programming language for PHP [1]. Normally,
I build web applications with PHP. But during the Lockdown I tried to build
something different. It is still a lot of fun and I found some contributes
that help me to release the first version soon.

[1] [https://phel-lang.org/](https://phel-lang.org/)

------
recursivedoubts
I built htmx[1]: a no-dependencies and cleaned up successor to intercooler.js
that lets you use AJAX, Web Sockets and Server Sent Events directly from HTML.

I began work on hyperscript[2]: a language designed to embed well in HTML,
inspired by HyperTalk (the programming language from HyperCard). I hope to
develop it into a general purpose programming language for the Javascript
runtime.

[1] - [https://htmx.org](https://htmx.org)

[2] - [https://hyperscript.org](https://hyperscript.org)

~~~
minerjoe
Big sky. Montana? Heads up that on your website the "contact" links is an
anchor href when, I believe, it should be a mailto.

------
doersino
I've recently written a Python app that selects a random location in an area
defined by a user-supplied shapefile [1], grabs corresponding aerial imagery
from Google Maps, and posts it as a geotagged tweet:

[https://github.com/doersino/aerialbot](https://github.com/doersino/aerialbot)

I've built this tool because satellite imagery can be extremely beautiful [2],
and I was looking for a way of regularly receiving high-resolution satellite
views of arbitrary locations such as the center pivot irrigation farms of the
American heartland [3] in my timeline. Plus, for obvious reasons, it's nice to
see the world without actually having to go outside right now.

Currently, I'm running four Twitter bots based on ærialbot:

* @americasquared, which posts one randomly selected square mile of the United States every 4 hours: [https://twitter.com/americasquared](https://twitter.com/americasquared)

* @placesfromorbit, which analogously posts a 5×5 km square anywhere in the world every 6 hours: [https://twitter.com/placesfromorbit](https://twitter.com/placesfromorbit)

* @baekmanpyeong, which similarly posts a 1.818×1.818 km square (that's a million (i.e. _baekman_ ) _pyeong_ , an old-fashioned area measure) somewhere in South Korea every 8 hours: [https://twitter.com/baekmanpyeong](https://twitter.com/baekmanpyeong)

* @nihonmusuukei, which posts a square kilometer of Japan every 12 hours: [https://twitter.com/nihonmusuukei](https://twitter.com/nihonmusuukei)

\---

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shapefile](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shapefile)

[2]: [https://earthview.withgoogle.com](https://earthview.withgoogle.com)

[3]:
[http://www.thegreatamericangrid.com/archives/1441](http://www.thegreatamericangrid.com/archives/1441)

~~~
keiraarts
This is amazing, great readme.

~~~
doersino
Thank you – approachable readmes are really important to me, so this is
validating!

------
dsalzman
I built an AR notes app on iOS. You can take a picture of an object. Create a
note which comprises of a name, description, and audio. You can then just
point your phone at that object and it shows you the notes and plays the
audio. It’s something I’ve always wanted for myself.

~~~
memexy
That sounds really useful. I don't have an iPhone but if I did I would use
something like this.

------
fxtentacle
I built a new Optical Flow AI. Instead of being a cranky old man complaining
about other people's mistakes, I decided to just fix things myself.

Before Corona hit, I had created a new data set and given a talk about all the
stuff that current state of the art AIs for Optical Flow get wrong. I find the
topic interesting, because those bugs directly lead to drones like Skydio
crashing into thin wires or branches without leaves.

Plus, I needed optical flow to work for a project, but the state of the art
didn't work well enough.

Then I thought "ah f* it" and so I built a new architecture that avoids the
issues that I had been whining about.

Now, 36 days of training later, it looks like I might have succeeded :)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3tfrs9sjm9heypk/example_selflow_ha...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3tfrs9sjm9heypk/example_selflow_hajo.jpg?dl=0)

Top left and right are the two input images. Bottom center is the "ground
truth", meaning the result that a perfect AI would produce. Bottom left is one
of the State of the Art, according to the Sintel benchmark. Bottom right is my
new architecture.

You can see that the State of the Art tends to blur the two persons together
and blur them with the background between them and the frame border. My
approach uses monocular depth cues to correctly segment them into multiple
movement layers.

~~~
fpgaminer
I'm not familiar with Optical Flow research, and I'm sure you already know,
but are you familiar with the U^2-Net architecture (a new variation of
U-Nets)? I only bother mentioning it at the risk of being redundant because
it's new and I know how easy it is to miss stuff in the fire hose that is
machine learning research papers. Its results for their specific task,
salience mapping, are incredible for such a simple and lightweight
architecture. And from a skim of Optical Flow and your example it seems like
it might apply there as well. It should be able to grab the long-ranging
features necessary for Optical Flow.

Do you have a public dataset that you can share or only a private one? Kinda
looks like you built a dataset using Skyrim which ... is brilliant.

------
lksslr
[https://laptopsinspace.de](https://laptopsinspace.de)

3d spatial video chats based on jitsi

------
tziki
[https://github.com/tsiki/connectednotes](https://github.com/tsiki/connectednotes)

Zettelkasten based note taking app. Uses your personal Google Drive as the
backend (I'd like to add Dropbox backend at some point too) so no third party
storage is needed, built as PWA to provide access from every device with
native-like experience. Still some polishing to do but it's getting there.

~~~
memexy
Would be helpful to add pictures and gifs showing how it's used and a few
example workflows.

------
ggurgone
I built lesstabs - a browser extension that closes and archives old inactive
tabs automatically after 24h. It then lists them when you open a new tab.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lesstabs/gpdnlknek...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lesstabs/gpdnlknekkniebhjbflbcglgibnfcaah)

~~~
joshmccormack
Brilliant idea!

------
shorting24x7
This: [https://narrationbox.com/](https://narrationbox.com/) Still adding a
ton of features very frequently. Working on this out because of me and my
cofounder's own misery of creating narrations, voiceovers and other audio
content. idea is to create one platform for everything audio and voice
marketing.

------
h3n
I made a small app for firefighters. The goal is to get to know your local
engine while sitting on the toilet.

I released the app on the google and apple store for free. To get my
investment back (time and running costs) i choosed to bill the fire-stations
per vehicle. My goal here was to go as little as possible with the pricing.

The app is written in Flutter, backend a mix of spring and vaadin.

Current market are german fire stations (Most of the fire stations in germany
are volunteer based)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dev.hvoss.fahr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dev.hvoss.fahrzeugkunde)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1507208896](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1507208896)

Landingpage:
[http://fahrzeugkunde.hvoss.dev/](http://fahrzeugkunde.hvoss.dev/)

------
mark_l_watson
I wrote new editions (free updates) to two eBooks I have written, one a Common
Lisp book and one about using Hy language "Lisp on Python":

[1] [https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp](https://leanpub.com/lovinglisp)

[2] [https://leanpub.com/hy-lisp-python](https://leanpub.com/hy-lisp-python)

I have also been working on physical fitness: bought some weights and also
usually go on a brisk 45 minute hike near my house from about 5:30am to 6:15am
every morning. I live in the mountains in Central Arizona and early morning is
an interesting time to be in nature, predators [3] like coyotes and mountain
lions are still out, and the birds are just starting to make their morning
sounds.

[3] I usually spot a mountain lion every 2 or 3 years (not too often) and
rattlesnakes about one or two a year. Lots of coyotes.

------
take_a_breath
I've found adjusting to work-from-home difficult, so I've been working on
Podlet [1].

The idea is to simply turn any recurring meeting into a private podcast for
all invitees. Any feedback would be appreciated.

[1] [https://www.podletmedia.com/](https://www.podletmedia.com/)

------
quaintdev
I have been collecting lot of notes and needed an offline storage for the
same. I created this small utility pinotes[1] that I run on Raspberry PI. The
best part is I can use browser address bar to save stuff(from both desktop &
mobile). I am using it for notes, todos, grocery list, watchlists, bookmarks,
reminders, etc,.

I have assigned _pin_ as keyword, so I can use following search terms in
address bar

    
    
      pin grocery!rice
      pin todo!pay electricity bill
      pin bmark!htttp://news.ycombinator.com
    

This creates grocery.md, todo.md and bmark.md with their content followed by
whatever is after ! in search string.

[1]:
[https://github.com/quaintdev/pinotes](https://github.com/quaintdev/pinotes)

------
eric_khun
Started a crowdsourced website helping people that just moved in a new
city/country to "get started" [1]. Anyone can edit a spreadsheet [2] and the
infos will be directly reflected on the city page.

I've lived in several countries, and I wish there was experienced expats
telling me the best carrier/area to live/gym/etc... instead of trying too many
things and wasting a lot of time

[1] [https://travelhustlers.co/cityfaq/](https://travelhustlers.co/cityfaq/)

[2]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-Lut4zmeDw9z-ikRJPH1...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-Lut4zmeDw9z-ikRJPH1nrmXGqt6rYDWGraFYUGnPUk/edit)

------
agumonkey
Not sure it started during lockdown, but I made 90% of some Thomson headphones
mod to go from IR to bluetooth. Technically trivial but it took me a lot more
time to actually do the work. Only issue right now is that I lick physical
interface, need to fit usb socket and some buttons to control the bluetooth
module (this
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32822579482.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32822579482.html)
I took the board from). I also had to swap the original lipo battery because
it was comically small (8min lifetime) and hack a fat two-pin connector to
avoid solder joints failing with vibration. So many details :)

Sound is meh but it does operate.

------
magicseth
I've built a website to help magicians keep track of their tricks, and to give
each other notes on performances: [https://trick.app](https://trick.app)

And documenting how I use magic in tech innovation on my podcast at
magicseth.com

------
saeranv
I made a pinhole camera that plots 3D geometries in matplotlib/geopandas[1].

It's still WIP (need to do some minimal ray-casting to deal with depth
ambiguity), but the overall goal is to develop a set of minimal camera
perspective matrices that can be easily be extended for other uses (i.e I want
to use my cameras to calculate geometric view factors as a way of clustering
geometric features for statistical learning). Another application I've tested
is to use camera and location parameters from the Google Street View camera to
project OSM footprint geometries onto street view images.

[1] [https://github.com/saeranv/pincam](https://github.com/saeranv/pincam)

------
Uehreka
I worked with theatre folks in my community to build an online interactive
theatre show about space. The actors are all acting from home using whatever
costume, makeup and set they can cobble together, and they communicate with
the audience via WebRTC.

We’ve still got shows tonight and next weekend if anyone wants to attend (you
can attend from literally anywhere as long as you’ve got a working device) and
I wrote it all up in a blog here:
[https://chrisuehlinger.com/blog/2020/06/16/unshattering-
the-...](https://chrisuehlinger.com/blog/2020/06/16/unshattering-the-audience-
building-theatre-on-the-web-in-2020/)

------
Ave
I built an app to create prints (framed or otherwise) of your fitness
activities.

Strava only for now but uploading GPX/KML files coming shortly.

[https://cadenceprints.com](https://cadenceprints.com)

------
sgtnoodle
I upgraded my 3D printer's X and Z axes to MGN12 linear rails in order to
stiffen up the extruder significantly. I also switched the hot bed from glass
to a magnetic pad.

I finished a PID toaster oven project from a few years ago. I've been using it
to dry out filament. I also made a nice filament dry box to battle oozing.

I thought I was having anxiety over the last couple months, but it just turned
out to be all the nerves in my heart electrically failing for no reason. Now I
have a pacemaker. I ordered some electronics to capture my own ECG traces so I
can detect the pacemaker pulses for fun.

~~~
fpgaminer
> I thought I was having anxiety over the last couple months, but it just
> turned out to be all the nerves in my heart electrically failing for no
> reason. Now I have a pacemaker. I ordered some electronics to capture my own
> ECG traces so I can detect the pacemaker pulses for fun.

Hope you're feeling better; I know how scary heart stuff can be.

After my own scare (luckily a false positive) I also learned that weird
anxiety problems can be heart related. Since then I've started mentioning to
people that they should discuss things like that with their doctor. I know
many people don't like talking about anxiety with their doctors, thinking it's
more a therapist thing, but yeah it can be a heart issue and good doctors can
smell a heart problem from a mile away. EKGs are quick and easy.

~~~
sgtnoodle
Thanks! I feel great now that my heart is beating normally. Apparently my
heart is in perfect shape other than the faulty wiring. Amusingly, they had to
open me up again because of a loose ring terminal. As an embedded software
engineer, I am geeking out trying to learn everything I can about pacemakers
now. Maybe when I get tired of working on drones, I'll go work on the next
generation of pacemakers. Get some tweaks in the next model before my battery
dies! I'm just so lucky to be alive at a time that there's an easy off the
shelf solution to what would otherwise be a life ending condition.

------
qrv3w
I made a lot of music stuff. I hooked up an Arduino to control music tempo
with my heart beat [1], made a browser based sequencer for the Korg NTS-1 [2],
and a made a web app to generate patches for Teenage Engineering OP-1/OP-Z [3]

[1]:
[https://github.com/schollz/heartbpm](https://github.com/schollz/heartbpm)

[2]: [https://schollz.github.io/carp/](https://schollz.github.io/carp/)

[3]: [https://op1z.com/](https://op1z.com/)

~~~
thwave
Very cool! Why do you need the Arduino for the heart-tempo? Can't you connect
the pulse-sensor directly to the computer?

~~~
qrv3w
Yes, I think some pulse sensors can be! The one I got is specifically for
Arduino / Raspberry Pi / etc. [1]

[1]: [https://pulsesensor.com](https://pulsesensor.com)

------
gerlv
I've built McPiper - simple Gitlab CI/CD pipeline monitor from macOS status
bar.

When I work I usually have emails off, so no idea when the pipelines fail.

At the moment functionality is quite basic, but it solves the problem I had.

Also plan to add other CI/CD providers (Travis, Github actions, etc) in the
next few versions.

It's my first macOS app, and I've managed to learn Swift + SwiftUI, so time
well spent too.

[https://www.mcpiper.app/](https://www.mcpiper.app/)

------
10-1-100
I created a simple manual budgeting app with flutter called Go Budget, which
is primarily optimized for entering purchases as easily as possible, but also
provides income and bill tracking/reminders and a savings goal tracker.

It is currently in beta but I hope to launch in the next two weeks.

[https://gobudget.io](https://gobudget.io)

Edit:

iOS beta:
[https://testflight.apple.com/join/4IMtFylH](https://testflight.apple.com/join/4IMtFylH)

Android: closed beta - email support@gobudget.io if interested :)

~~~
zladuric
A closed beta? No way to see it now?

~~~
10-1-100
Here's a public beta link for iOS:
[https://testflight.apple.com/join/4IMtFylH](https://testflight.apple.com/join/4IMtFylH)

Android is closed, but if interested you can email at support@gobudget.io

------
garysieling
I've been doing woodblock printmaking -
[https://www.instagram.com/garyprints/](https://www.instagram.com/garyprints/)

~~~
news_to_me
Those look great! Woodblock seems like a really rewarding medium.

~~~
garysieling
Yeah, it's really satisfying, even for quick experiments

------
zzo38computer
Mostly I have been working on a software project called TeXnicard, which is
not yet complete, but a lot of things have been done, as can be seen from the
timeline view of the Fossil repository. In doing so, I have found a bug
(#702472) in Ghostscript, having to do with the printobject and writeobject
operators. I both reported and fixed this bug, but have received no reply from
Artifex about it so far. (The patch is currently included in the TeXnicard
source repository, in the file called "gspatch.txt".) I have done some other
things too, such as some improvements to ZZT (such as listing the date/time in
the restore game menu), but the thing I have been working on most is
TeXnicard. I have not done any hardware projects, though.

Some of the other ideas listed here look like interesting ideas too, although
I don't always like the implementation. (I suppose that isn't so uncommon;
that is why there are many different programs and other projects for similar
purposes.)

But, occasionally I have played GURPS using the internet. Before the lockdown
I was not doing it on the computer, but now I am sometimes doing. Since I am
the only player, I simply used a direct connection; I wrote a shell script
containing a command like this one:

    
    
      ts '%.s>' | tee -a send.log | nc -Clvt 12345 | ts '%.s<' | tee -a recv.log
    

We then coordinated the times with email, and he sent a bell to my terminal
when he was ready. And then, I can just use "cat" and "sort" commands to
produce a full log.

------
tkainrad
I made a web app [1] to quickly create collections of keyboard shortcuts that
can then be learned and trained.

I didn't like the pre-defined drills of existing shortcut learning software,
so I tried hard to make it as seamless and efficient as possible to create
personal collections of Keyboard shortcuts and text snippets. They can be
imported from a public shortcut database or defined from scratch.

From there, you can practice your shortcut collections with the goal of
memorizing them and getting faster and more accurate. It even calculates a
confidence value for each keyboard shortcut in your collections based on your
training performance.

I am using it myself extensively and have learned a ton of new shortcuts and
have eliminated bad habits. Made a blog post (during lockdown) about my
complete collection of shortcuts [2].

However, some of my first users seem to struggle with the concept of having to
build their own collections. So I am learning a lot about product design and
user onboarding right now. This is quite exciting for me as I am working
mainly on Java Backends in my regular job.

[1] [https://keycombiner.com](https://keycombiner.com)

[2] [https://tkainrad.dev/posts/a-collection-of-all-keyboard-
shor...](https://tkainrad.dev/posts/a-collection-of-all-keyboard-shortcuts-i-
use/)

------
geerlingguy
I've been working on making my YouTube channel actually useful/updated, and
somehow triggered YouTube's algorithm with my Turing Pi (Raspberry Pi compute
module) cluster: [https://github.com/geerlingguy/turing-pi-
cluster](https://github.com/geerlingguy/turing-pi-cluster)

I've also spent a bit of time cleaning and rearranging my workshop, and
redoing a bit of my office for better video conferencing and streaming.

------
thingsilearned
I've been fairly productive especially in the first few months of lockdown.

1\. Chart based commenting system for Chartio
[https://chartio.com/blog/charts-worth-commenting-
on/](https://chartio.com/blog/charts-worth-commenting-on/)

2\. Helping the [https://howwefeel.org](https://howwefeel.org) team with their
data and dashboards [https://how-we-feel-chartio.herokuapp.com/the-how-we-
feel-pr...](https://how-we-feel-chartio.herokuapp.com/the-how-we-feel-
project/emotional-insights/)

3\. A number of hydroponic experiments including with lettuce
[https://img.chartio.com/nOueDAy2](https://img.chartio.com/nOueDAy2) and even
trying corn
[https://img.chartio.com/NQugK2G0](https://img.chartio.com/NQugK2G0)

4\. Finishing a book on Data Management that'll have a dead tree edition
published later this year [https://chartio.com/blog/cloud-data-management-
book-launch/](https://chartio.com/blog/cloud-data-management-book-launch/)

5\. A few small wood projects like a planter bed and a projector mount

------
oakst
Just before lockdown I started a product management role at a scale-up in the
UK, and to get a wider perspective of product and advice from people who have
been through it before I've been chatting to other people who have built
product teams. I've kicked off a blog to share what I've learnt from these
conversations. Hope it's of use to others who are on a similar path!

[https://axelthomson.com](https://axelthomson.com)

------
goodlibs
I made a command-line utility to download books from a Goodreads reading list
using Library Genesis:
[https://github.com/goodlibs/goodlibs](https://github.com/goodlibs/goodlibs)

(Since libraries have been closed, I used it to download my entire reading
list. As I read through the books, if I find one I particularly like, I order
a hard copy for delivery from my local neighborhood bookstore to support their
business.)

~~~
lovestodonothin
Nice! I've always wanted to download a massive bunch of books and explore them
randomly.

------
deposition
I built a habit app called SnapHabit [1] that helps you build habits with your
friends/family through group habits and through social accountability.

I wanted to learn React Native/mobile development while trying to address the
fact that for many of us, social distancing and lockdown have isolated us and
destroyed our everyday habits.

The most interesting thing I've seen is that people really enjoy writing about
and reading each other's mundane updates. The app has a notes feature which
automatically sends out updates to everyone you've shared a habit with. But
because the update is tied to the habit, people seem more comfortable writing
more personal updates; it doesn't feel like bragging, annoying since it's not
traditional social media where you're writing for an audience.

Some other observations and learnings I picked up while building it:

\- I love React Hooks. IMO, React is a lot more natural to reason about and to
learn with hooks compared to class components. The entire app only uses hooks.

\- I used Expo and it's been mostly great. They take care of builds and OTA
updates are super useful for iteration and moving fast! Cons: Expo updates too
slowly; some bundled modules have been stuck on very buggy builds for a while
and you can't do anything until Expo updates its modules.

\- Sending too many network requests will slow down your app because of React
Bridge! I used Firestore which encourages making all requests on device via
the client SDK. But React Native handles network requests natively so
everything needs to be passed back and forth through the bridge, causing a lot
of slowness if you have too many/large requests, so the Firestore way doesn't
seem to work well in React Native. Instead, off load requests to a server so
that you're making a single (or small number) of network requests.

\- Don't use React context for your app data! Changes to the context cause
everything that's subscribing to it to re-render. I was using context for each
day update, meaning every update caused all the other day-s to re-render.
Redux is still a great solution and redux-toolkit has really helped reduce
boilerplate and the friction to get set up.

[1] [https://snaphabit.app/](https://snaphabit.app/)

~~~
learn4fun
Good on you for jumping in the deep end to lean React Native and thanks for
the advice. I just downloaded your app to take a look at it and it’s really
well done. I’m actually going to play around with it for my own personal goals
for a bit.

------
hotshothobo
[https://www.ncovindia.in/](https://www.ncovindia.in/)

I created Covid Dashboard for Indian states and cities.

I am from a small town in India and I couldn’t find a way to track Covid
cases, deaths and recoveries for last 3 weeks. Also, I am scientist and loves
to work with Tabular data.

I needed to put this website to show some authorities of my town how the
spread of our city is as compared to other cities historically. And it’s been
working out pretty well.

------
mlejva
My friend and I built essentially a REPL for your Firebase Cloud Functions -
[https://github.com/FoundryApp/foundry-
cli](https://github.com/FoundryApp/foundry-cli)

We feel like building backend takes a lot of unnecessary work that really
isn't coding. It's usually all those different things like setting up your
environment, running multiple containers on your machine, figuring out how all
different services should communicate together, fetching your production data.
So we wanted to simplify that. Ideally, one would love to develop in an
environment that is basically a copy of your production environment. The same
goes for data.

Our CLI tool gives you an out-of-the-box cloud environment for developing your
Firebase apps. You start Foundry on your local machine, we watch your code and
every time you save your files we trigger your functions in the cloud
environment. We give you feedback right away. So it's kind of like REPL in a
sense that you always get feedback on whether your code will work once you
deploy it or not.

We also emulate both Firestore and Auth Users and make it really easy to
access your production data. In our YAML you specify what you want to have
available in your environment and we fetch the data for you.

We don't save any data.

Here are the docs - [https://docs.foundryapp.co](https://docs.foundryapp.co)

GitHub Repo - [https://github.com/FoundryApp/foundry-
cli](https://github.com/FoundryApp/foundry-cli)

------
rikroots
No surprises from me: I launched v8 of my HTML5 canvas library back in April,
which the admins here very kindly promoted to the front page of HN for a
couple of hours -
[https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/](https://scrawl-v8.rikweb.org.uk/)

Since then I've released some updates to the library. Things I've been working
on include:

\- Adding a "polyline" entity (which, I hope, can be used for freehand
drawing) and fixing the path animation code so things can be moved along a
path at constant speed -
[https://codepen.io/kaliedarik/pen/MWadEwm](https://codepen.io/kaliedarik/pen/MWadEwm)

\- Tweaking and improving the "phrase" entity (for graphical text) to make it
easier to add styling markup to it, plus some stuff to make it look better
when animating along a path ... though sadly there's still an (very!) annoying
text height bug that needs to be addressed -
[https://codepen.io/kaliedarik/pen/dyYeOZb](https://codepen.io/kaliedarik/pen/dyYeOZb)

And for the past few weeks I've been investigating/learning about physics
engines. Because what's not to love about physics engines? I'm not close to
releasing code for this yet, but I did manage to get the library to play
nicely with Matter.js as part of my learning experience (the polylines add a
nice touch to the net, I think) -
[https://codepen.io/kaliedarik/pen/zYvbwBy](https://codepen.io/kaliedarik/pen/zYvbwBy)

------
DrMonkey
I've started to scratch my own itch, trying to improve the audiobooks
streaming experience.

[https://bookcamp.app](https://bookcamp.app)

I've got enough validation to think there's a market for it, especially in the
Plex community. So for the MVP, the server acts only as a layer between Plex
and the client. This allows me to build a great audiobook player and add
features on top that Plex is not capable of.

~~~
lefstathiou
Hey DrMonkey, happy to hear someone is working on a better Audio book Player.
I will try this out though I’ve never used Plex. I love audio books and have a
few hundred on my Audible. I wanted to throw out some feature requests (feel
free to ignore them) based on my audible experience:

1) note taking should not require having the book downloaded.

2) notes should be exportable

3) I’m constantly looking things up while I listen to non fiction. I think a
visual stream of images tied to pronouns could be amazing. For example, when I
listen to the history of ancient Egypt and it mentions Ramses II or all these
tombs and tablets, it would be great to see thumbnails based on recently
listened to content.

Anyway good luck!

------
RyJones
I documented how to do some things on my Honda, and am learning how to make
postcards the exact way I want them

[https://blog.ryjones.org/2020/05/17/MY16ADA](https://blog.ryjones.org/2020/05/17/MY16ADA)

[https://blog.ryjones.org/2020/05/26/MY16ADA](https://blog.ryjones.org/2020/05/26/MY16ADA)

~~~
TannerLD
What do you mean “learning how to make postcards the exact way I want them”?

~~~
RyJones
I want to be able to put the images I want in the exact place that I want with
cut lines and the like; I also want mail merge to work correctly.

I also want duplex color printing. I'm fairly close; Microsoft Publisher
almost does what I want. I may end up writing a PDF generator or something.

I'm using A4 cardstock (for now) and the postcards need to be 6" wide and
4.25" tall. I print the image larger than that, so that I get full edge-to-
edge printing.

I bought a paper cutter[0] to get the clean edges I want. Getting the mail
merge to work how I want is a struggle.

Do you have suggestions? Any PDF generator I could feed images and restraints
to and generate a printable PDF from zsh on my Mac, or WSL2 on a Windows
machine, would be awesome.

[0]: [https://hardwarefactorystore.com/products/17-heavy-duty-
guil...](https://hardwarefactorystore.com/products/17-heavy-duty-guillotine-
paper-cutter?_pos=3&_sid=2143dfad1&_ss=r)

------
siweizzz
I made a website for people to play and prototype/playtest board games
digitally

    
    
      - online, multiplayer gameplay
      - rules are enforced (using a DSL)
      - customize the look and feel using WYSIWYG editors
    

Proof of concept implemented using the system: [https://turn-
base.com/games/lobby/22/](https://turn-base.com/games/lobby/22/)

------
1MachineElf
I made myself a video game addiction. Went 10 years without playing anything
while the friends I grew up with glowed about the virtual adventures they went
on, urging me to play with them. Now I'm 628 hours into Fallout 4 with
multiple level 200+ characters on the hardest difficulty settings. It's been a
blast and I can see why that game was praised, but soon I'll have to take back
control of my time.

------
NicoJuicy
I launched [http://belgianbrewed.com](http://belgianbrewed.com) where you can
find the most belgian beers online.

We launched early, since suddenly users were ordering on the beta environment.
Product descriptions are not complete yet ( > 900 products)

I had some webshops before ( on woocommerce), but this became pretty big in a
short time. It's already sold to my supplier ( who is a good friend off mine),
but I'm still shipping new features.

The latest thing I added was E-commerce-filters.

Next one is "suggested products". And we are onboarding 2 breweries that moved
their E-commerce from their own to belgian brewed.

I'm also redesigning the backend currently for seperating the backend to a
"cloud" one and transforming it all to DDD.

Within a month, I'm planning to start my second shop on the platform, for a
totally different use-case, as I'm "picky" on the clients to onboard first.

Since I need them to request totally new features, so I can expand
functionality.

It's. Net currently with plans to move to. Net core ( I'm much more productive
in .net framework currently, I hope that changes soon)

------
jraph
I've improved Trivabble, a libre network scrabble game. I built it 3 years ago
for my grandmother so she could play with my mother and my sister, living in
another area. It was still on, but I had more or less forgotten about it, and
then I started to receive thank you emails at the beginning of the lockdown.
That prompted be to invest a lot of time on it during the lockdown.

I've seen many days with at least 100 games played during the lockdown, but I
haven't set up proper monitoring for this.

Now, people have been contributing to the project since then. Thanks to one of
them, there is support for many languages now.

[https://gitlab.com/raphj/trivabble/](https://gitlab.com/raphj/trivabble/)

[https://trivabble.1s.fr/demo/](https://trivabble.1s.fr/demo/)

(be gentle, this runs on a cheap VPS)

I thought about making a chess and a checkers version. I made an experimental
fork for the latter, and Lichess does the job for the former so I don't plan
to make it happen for now. But the code would benefit from this work.

------
nchelluri
I wrote a simple "disaster-ready[1]" site for physical distancing, called the
virtual bulletin board system. It is currently in operation in my city but
nobody uses it. I tried to get it off the ground but I'm not really sure how
to do it.

Basically, I think of it as a "geowiki" \- a wiki where each entry has an
address and a lat/lng associated with it. Here's a screenshot:
[https://i.imgur.com/RiCiuDi.png](https://i.imgur.com/RiCiuDi.png)

I went on the radio on a call-in show, I advertised it on the local city
Reddit and their discord server, but it didn't catch on - at all. Except for a
couple of vandals who deleted all the entries :)

It was fun, but it would have been a lot more fun if people had actually used
it. I still might try to get it off the ground again, but I don't know how off
the top of my head.

[1] What does disaster ready mean? It means that the site uses very little
resources for the browsing operation. It is all static HTML/JS/CSS and uses
cgi-bin (!) for the admin side/adding a new listing.

~~~
FailMore
link please?!

~~~
nchelluri
I'll shoot you an email, since you've got your email in your profile :)

------
elliottkember
I made an LED simulator!

I've been building an ESP32 LED framework for a couple of years, and thanks to
some great advances in AVR emulation, we can now emulate an Arduino in the
browser and preview the patterns.

I also made it into a desktop app that can flash a new firmware to a real
device over wifi. Super fun.

[https://editor.soulmatelights.com/](https://editor.soulmatelights.com/)

~~~
soylentcola
That is really cool! I haven't messed with it in a while, but I went through a
phase of doing lots of LED projects for camping/festivals/burns/etc. when
those were still a thing.

As a noob coder also using this as a way to learn some stuff, a simulator was
high on my list of things I wanted. Sure, I could tweak a program, upload to
some little Trinket or Arduino, fire it up and see what happened, but it would
make things a lot easier on the "learning basic Arduino code" side if I didn't
have to build the whole thing first.

~~~
elliottkember
That's exactly it - all the setup is quite daunting when you're getting
started. The framework also lets you control your LED patterns from an Android
/ iOS mobile app, which is really hard to do yourself. We're working on
producing LED panels to use with it - though of course you can also DIY.

------
kostarelo
Made Taskeera[1], a service for registering, observing, and monitoring all of
your background jobs. Still working on some details and I will open-source a
prototype soon with full details on how to self-host it your self.

Let me know if you have feedback or if you wanna take a look on what I've
worked on so far. :)

1: [http://taskeera.com/](http://taskeera.com/)

------
stephenou
Fruition ([https://fruitionsite.com](https://fruitionsite.com)) - Build your
next website or blog with Notion, for free. Notion has taken over the
tech/design industry by a storm, and many people have used it to create web
pages. However, Notion doesn’t allow custom domain and the page URL contains a
long uuid (for example: [https://www.notion.so/The-Beauty-of-
Notion-4663b221fd154c07b...](https://www.notion.so/The-Beauty-of-
Notion-4663b221fd154c07bb6f826b537bfcd4))

I built Fruition to solve exactly that. You can use a custom domain and add
pretty URL slugs like
[https://fruitionsite.com/showcase](https://fruitionsite.com/showcase). You
can also add custom font and scripts like Google Analytics. It’s all free and
open source.

I shared this on a couple of Notion communities a month ago, and 40000+ people
have checked it out since. Hundreds of sites have been built with Notion and
Fruition.

------
etimberg
Primarily found new energy to put into my open source projects. Dusted off one
of my old charting projects and modernized the build & documentation.
[https://www.chartjs.org/chartjs-chart-
smith/examples](https://www.chartjs.org/chartjs-chart-smith/examples)

Just before everything got locked down I wrote an implementation of the
circuit breaker pattern in python. The new concept I added was the ability to
customize how the breaker resets. Rather than simply resetting the breaker as
soon as a request succeeds, I provide a way to have the breaker in a fast-fail
mode until the net error count (errors - successes) reaches down to 0.
[https://github.com/etimberg/pycircuitbreaker](https://github.com/etimberg/pycircuitbreaker)

I also did some Ham radio stuff, but my apartment doesn't have a balcony so I
have no where to safely solder anything.

------
pallavkaushish
I created an online academy where I publish growth marketing resources to help
startups grow from 1K to 1M -
[https://academy.pallav.io/](https://academy.pallav.io/)

I've been meaning to do this for the longest time but couldn't keep my blog
super active. In this regard, the lockdown was a blessing for me.

~~~
antigirl
Very interesting, defo interested in this space

------
bilater
I built

NeumNotes - A Simple Neumorphic Styled Privacy First Notes App:
[https://neumnotes.com/](https://neumnotes.com/)

And GitRelevant - Search The Latest AND Greatest Github Repos by using
multiple filters:
[https://gitrelevant.netlify.app/](https://gitrelevant.netlify.app/)

~~~
memexy
Design for NeumNotes is really nice.

~~~
bilater
Thanks!

------
codenesium
I rebuilt my side project in Vue. It's meant to be an API generation tool for
.NET Core. Basically provide a swagger definition and it generates a ready to
run solution based on that definition. Still working through the details but
it works on a basic level now.

[https://www.codenesium.com](https://www.codenesium.com)

------
GradientAssent
I made a tool for visualizing text in 3D:
[https://nebulate.ai](https://nebulate.ai)

It runs a machine learning model in your browser to convert the text into
points in a high dimensional space, and then it projects those points down to
3D.

Right now you can tell it to visualize post titles or comments from any
subreddit or tweets from any Twitter user. I find it especially interesting to
explore the news with it since every article is naturally presented alongside
other articles that are about similar topics, often giving useful context.

Only works in desktop Chrome right now unfortunately. I was hoping to make it
Firefox-first, but I need an API Firefox hasn't implemented yet.

Since the model runs on your machine, the "running model" stage will be slower
or faster depending on your local GPU. If you have a decent GPU, I recommend
bumping up to 512 points.

Would love any feedback! Here, on Twitter (@gradientassent), or in the Discord
channel linked inside.

~~~
matheist
What do you use for the browser ML? An existing framework (tf.js?) or DIY?

~~~
GradientAssent
TFJS, yep!

------
beefcubebrush
I put together one of my first big self led projects! It's a windows
application made using Qt that let's me set directories as favorites, then you
can create and open files in the selected directory.

[https://github.com/LewkyB/Note_Creator](https://github.com/LewkyB/Note_Creator)

------
heidtn
I've started a story/tutorial blog about the technology necessary to survive
on other planets www.martiancastaway.com. It's something I've wanted to do for
a while and is primarily focused on control theory right now, but I've just
started on the next chapter that is focused on more hardware development
aspects.

------
greenie_beans
Covid tracker for my home state + an API to get data for other states.

[https://mississippicovid.com](https://mississippicovid.com)

Cranked it out in a couple weeks and the code made me sad so I haven’t touched
it since...ugly UI, bugs, etc

Also started back on an IoT soil sensor project.

Need to finish editing a book but tech provides an excusable distraction !

~~~
greenie_beans
WOOF! Sometimes it doesn’t load the MS data because the website I’m scraping
changes their tables. I get the data per request...never got around to
scraping it and saving it from a DB, which would be more reliable even if they
changed their HTML markup

~~~
tomjuggler
I made an Android app to do the same at the beginning of Lockdown for my
country, South Africa. Was quite a cathartic experience. Just being an
observer helped me to deal with the situation...

Then the guys doing the data moved their table and broke my app. Lucky I found
a more reliable source. The app still works, I check it every morning. Anyway
I found an international api here: [https://github.com/ExpDev07/coronavirus-
tracker-api](https://github.com/ExpDev07/coronavirus-tracker-api) \- even
started making a world map but moved on to other things. Code is on my site -
[https://www.circusscientist.com/parsing-online-corona-
virus-...](https://www.circusscientist.com/parsing-online-corona-virus-data-
into-a-map-with-processing/)

~~~
greenie_beans
Cool! We had the same idea with the NYTimes data :)

------
yoz-y
A friend and I made an app for photo memos. The idea is to use it instead of
the camera when you just want to remind yourself of a thing. Originally we
wanted to challenge ourselves to write the app in 24 hours, but it predictably
stretched out (quite) a bit.

[https://kluz.dux.works](https://kluz.dux.works)

------
dekervin
I worked on a website that aims to foster data-backed debates online. It
builds a feed out of hacker news comments backed by data. [0]

The reasoning behind it is twofold: \- They are people who (due to their
through their startups, side-projects, thesis, hobbies,...) are familiar with
interesting datasets. \- With a tool that allow them to spot places on Hacker
news where data are discussed, they will be incentivized to contribute and
experience less friction.

I hope it increases the frequency of arguments linked to data and give more
visibility to projects working with interesting datasets.

I am also looking for people who have projects, however small, where they see
interesting data. It is for an ongoing interview serie.[1]

[0] [http://datapeek.org/](http://datapeek.org/)

[1]
[http://datapeek.org/interview/alfadata](http://datapeek.org/interview/alfadata)

------
waltherg
Lots of loose ends still and nothing noteworthy to the extend that others are
posting on here.

But I finally got around to reading up on a topic I've been curious about
(causality modelling, causal inference, causal discovery) and started writing
a little about it. The couple of interactions I gleaned from doing so have
been very refreshing and are a great driver to continue down this path.

[https://georg.io/the_causality-
driven_company](https://georg.io/the_causality-driven_company)

[https://twitter.com/GeorgRWalther/status/1271796549157339136](https://twitter.com/GeorgRWalther/status/1271796549157339136)

[https://twitter.com/GeorgRWalther/status/1272193903639375872](https://twitter.com/GeorgRWalther/status/1272193903639375872)

------
arpa
Nothing of any importance. Managed to screw myself up to the point of having
constant generalized anxiety, so yeah, things are really working out here.

~~~
blhack
If you're having a panic attack, run up a flight of stairs, or hop on a bike
and do a sprint around the block. Get your heart pumping.

It sounds really counter intuitive but it works.

~~~
progre
I agree, kind of. I have also suffered from panic attacks and the problem with
this is that I'm thinking that I'm about to have a heart attack. The mere
thought of running makes it worse. Breathing exercises (this has to be
practised in advance) helps for me.

~~~
zamalek
> I'm about to have a heart attack.

That's a real panic attack. Drinking cold water can help reset the loop
causing it (worked for me maybe once). The only thing that really works for me
is GABA (700mg daily for a year, then 250mg daily for life) - but it did come
up short in my blood work.

~~~
arpa
Benzodiazepines are a real treat (as in "works a treat"). Highly addictive
tho.

~~~
heavyset_go
They're great for acute panic, but are not a solution to a chronic problem.
Research shows that some antidepressants and 5-HT1A agonists work in the long
term for anxiety, though.

------
karolkozub
I have many ongoing side projects I struggle to bring to a publishable state
and noticed that my motivation was dwindling. I decided I needed to create
something simple from start to finish, so I made a snake clone in roughly 5
days. [http://lizaaard.com](http://lizaaard.com)

------
m-coleman
I wanted a better way to hide and collapse comments and threads on HN, so I
created a browser extension Hackollapse.

There are a few extensions like this out there already but I didn't like how
they worked. With my extension you can quickly see how many children a comment
has, easily show/hide them, collapse an entire thread from anywhere in the
tree, and toggle whether or not HN remembers that you collapsed a thread.

It's available on Chrome and Firefox:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackollapse/cfinlo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackollapse/cfinlodmmfffhieajhboebcfplcfkfgg)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hackollapse/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hackollapse/)

------
oneearedrabbit
I built an indoor hydroponic system from Ikea leftovers that I kept in my
storage for a long time. Algot containers and Trofast shelving units is a
relatively cheap option. Some of the parts I 3D-printed, and I’m pretty happy
with the final result —
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B_qbDyjjkeH/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B_qbDyjjkeH/).

Today is officially harvest time:
[https://www.instagram.com/p/CBtMfWKDEoy/](https://www.instagram.com/p/CBtMfWKDEoy/).
This is my second attempt on building a layered hydroponic. I built an
Arduino-based system to automate most of the routine tasks. The only thing I
need to take care of is to make sure that there’s enough water/nutrient in the
lower tank once a month.

------
maccard
I made an app that will send a push notification to my phone when my build
completes, so I can do dinner prep/make coffee/sit on the couch for 30 minutes
rather than sit and watch a progress bar.

I used firebase cloud messaging to send a notification, and made a tiny app
using flutter that just handles the notifications.

------
asdev
A Chrome Extension to add how long ago a Reddit post was made, the number of
comments and the number of upvotes to Google search results.

Reddit seems to be updating their old posts to rank higher on search engines,
so if you search by time frame on Google, it shows a date that is way more
recent than when the post was created. I decided to create this extension so
that I could see the correct data about Reddit posts to save me unnecessary
clicks into old/empty threads.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-search-
help...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reddit-search-
helper/laladmlmbneplheiajfdpcephiehoifh)

[https://github.com/built-by-as/RedditSearchHelper](https://github.com/built-
by-as/RedditSearchHelper)

~~~
cowtongue
This is awesome. I search by time frame all the time and it was infuriating
when that stopped working with Reddit.

Do you have any plans on putting it up as a Firefox extension as well?

~~~
asdev
thanks! no plans for that yet, but may tackle that when I have time

------
nbraud
A bunch of different things, few of which I got actual traction on, in true
ADHD form (though some of that was being unable to go to the local
hackerspace, for hardware work)

One thing which has been rather fun and successful, is speeding up uutils'
implementation of integer factorisation:
[https://github.com/uutils/coreutils/pulls?q=is%3Apr+author%3...](https://github.com/uutils/coreutils/pulls?q=is%3Apr+author%3Anbraud)
(uutils is a Rust reimplementation of the GNU coreutils and findutils)

I'm not yet satisfied with the performance, and I still have quite a few ideas
how to improve it, but it's still more than 44 times faster than it was when I
started (measured on factoring everything between 2 and 10⁷; it's a lot more
on larger / more-interesting sizes)

------
lockdownthrow
I make software for jailbroken iOS devices. I had some long overdue ideas
which I started to work on during the initial lockdown phase.

Luckily for me the iOS 13.5 mega jailbreak came along with some great timing
and mainstream coverage. In the last 30 days (roughly since the jb release)
I've made $13k. Not too shabby.

------
robmerki
I'm half way done my book about ADHD:
[https://adhdpro.xyz/](https://adhdpro.xyz/)

I spent a tremendous amount of time researching and interviewing. It's bizarre
how rare practical information is for dealing with ADHD despite the extensive
research.

------
voodooEntity
Two things mostly.

First i created a corona statistic site (in german mostly) that displays the
historic data from middle march till now(). It may not be super fancy still it
has hourly record of all data i get.
[http://corona.scriptjungle.de](http://corona.scriptjungle.de)

Than i created a cli tool that is rather simple but usefull (in my pov) "gss"
=> [https://github.com/voodooEntity/gss](https://github.com/voodooEntity/gss)
Short for "go static server". This tool allows you to list
directories/contents recursive via http on a defined port.

Rn starting with 2 other projects. \- A web ui/devtool for my selfdeveloped DB
server(slingshot). \- A javascript based 2d game engine (may switch to cpp)

------
jesalg
I recently built a online text editor which lets you generate shareable
documents with complex charts, graphs, mathematics, and more using the
simplicity of Markdown.

[https://quickviz.app/](https://quickviz.app/)

It's built on top of the Pandoc, Graphviz, and MathJax

~~~
ternaryoperator
Great work. That will be very useful!

~~~
jesalg
Thanks!

------
war1025
I rebuilt our deck. Would share a picture but not really sure the best way to
do that.

Thinking to redo our floors next. We pulled out our carpet on the main floor
two years ago and painted the subfloor as a temporary solution. Current plan
is to buy 1x8 pine boards and go for a sort of rustic wood floor look.

~~~
soylentcola
I'm in the middle of doing the same. It's more of a little porch-deck thing--
only a couple feet off the ground, underlying structure _mostly_ sound, etc.

The problem I ran into was that I underbought decking boards and now the local
Home Depot has been out for the past few weeks. I want to get the same boards
so they match so I'm hesitant to shop elsewhere right now. Talked to some
folks and it's apparently not any major supply shortage, but rather everyone
and their brother having the same idea.

As someone on the Home Depot subreddit put it: "honey, I'll do it when I have
time." "Ok, well...now ya got time!"

~~~
war1025
I would guess you could put in a special order and then you'd just have to
wait for the next time they get a shipment.

~~~
soylentcola
Replying a bit late, but the items I need are not available for ordering to a
store for pickup. I only have the option to order future delivery to my home
for (what appears to be $79 on the website but I haven't dug into that option
because I'm not interested). I'll just wait for them to restock.

------
martinrue
I created a YouTube series teaching entry-level programming in JS, in
Esperanto. Because why the hell not.

~~~
searchableguy
Can you link it? :3

~~~
martinrue
Sure:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLcWlBThjQPyrDDy3UIW8...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLcWlBThjQPyrDDy3UIW8Zo0yreJWyfAp)

I work on a few other Esperanto projects in my spare time. If anyone's
curious: [https://martinrue.com/projects/](https://martinrue.com/projects/)

------
ddmma
Some good old open source on Hackster.io, started the lockdown with a thermal-
camera Corofence mainly for the door entrance (food for paranoia inspired by
the 3 little pigs and bad wolf story)

[https://www.hackster.io/dasdata/corofence-thermal-
detector-f...](https://www.hackster.io/dasdata/corofence-thermal-
detector-f4436f)

Then after several hackatons on the subject designed a end-to-end medical
remote condition monitoring called MultiSenseCrown with some ai on the edge.
[https://www.hackster.io/dasdata/multisensecrown-e0daf9](https://www.hackster.io/dasdata/multisensecrown-e0daf9)

Good thing that I will get soon a NVIDIA Jetson board, more fun for the next
Pandemic session

------
mtviewdave
Touchless Networking: like Chat Roulette for business networking. It helps
organizers of online events replicate the "mixer" portion of in-person events.

[https://www.touchlessnetworking.com/](https://www.touchlessnetworking.com/)

------
tasuki
Created a website [1] listing soon-ending Handshake [2] auctions. It's
frontend-only, using a 3rd party API. Written in Elm [3] which has been an
absolute joy to work with and has the most helpful online community I've ever
seen.

[1] [http://sniper.tasuki/](http://sniper.tasuki/) \- only works with a
Handshake-aware DNS resolver [4]

[2] [https://handshake.org/](https://handshake.org/)

[3] [https://elm-lang.org/](https://elm-lang.org/)

[4] [https://www.namebase.io/blog/how-to-access-handshake-
domains...](https://www.namebase.io/blog/how-to-access-handshake-domains/)

------
scoots_k
I wrote my first blog post: Sleep Hygiene for Software Engineers!

[https://sklum.github.io/2020/06/14/sleep-hygiene-for-
softwar...](https://sklum.github.io/2020/06/14/sleep-hygiene-for-software-
engineers.html)

------
dwarkesh
I learned Rust by making a simulation of COVID. Shows how herd immunity and
exponential growth emerge: [https://github.com/dwarkeshsp/rust-covid-
simulation](https://github.com/dwarkeshsp/rust-covid-simulation)

------
l1ghthouse
BrandBook - a Mac app that makes it easy to share the brand identity of a
company with all employees.

[https://apps.apple.com/app/brandbook/id1470289369?mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/app/brandbook/id1470289369?mt=12)

------
armini
Given the current economic climate, we decided it was time to build a game
showing how China works.

Game Story: Little Jinping must pass through cities intercepting messages with
no human contact. To prevent detection Jin can collect various artefacts to
avoid contact. During the mad dash to his house, Jin must intercept as many
messages as possible in order to unlock other cities in his quest for world
domination.

[https://apps.apple.com/app/id1510483891](https://apps.apple.com/app/id1510483891)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eronka.jin...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eronka.jinping)

------
batmenace
I finally started my blog, after putting it off for so long. It's still pretty
raw and needs a lot of practice before my writing is really worth sharing, but
it's a start.

[https://www.unpublished.xyz](https://www.unpublished.xyz)

~~~
dcassett
I enjoyed reading your translation of the excerpt from Nachtzug nach Lissabon.
It got me interested in the book.

------
lokedhs
I started implementing a version of APL, but that have taken some significant
steps away from traditional APL, and introducing features that normally would
not be seen as fitting with the language. It's still an experiment, but some
of the key features are: immutability, lazy evaluation, first class functions,
a macro facility and automatic parallelisation (the last one doesn't really
work as well as I would have hoped).

I started the project in January, so I guess this counts?

Here's a video showing what it looks like:

[https://peertube.mastodon.host/videos/watch/4a19ca9e-7ca6-41...](https://peertube.mastodon.host/videos/watch/4a19ca9e-7ca6-4142-bda6-c353915bfe23)

------
sputr
Was going to finish some things but got hospitalised for optic neuritis
(temporary, almost total loss of vision in one eye) three consequitive times
(3 days each, over 3 months) before they (hopefully) stopped it. Its not MS
luckily, its 'just' NMO. It's rare as hell. Maybe I should buy a lottery
ticket :).

Saying I'm greatfull to the medical staff and the people who stayed home so
that the hospital was not flooded and could actually deal with me is an
understatement. Also, let's not forget everyone working on the new drugs for
MS over the past few decades which is the reason they can even help me today.

So can't wait to get back to coding, but I have to wait for my eye to
stabilisea a bit more first.

~~~
celicaraptor
I wish you the best recovery!

------
wgx
Hand-curated remote jobs in product & UX, from across the web.

[https://remotivo.com/](https://remotivo.com/)

Of note: the site and its twitter feed
([https://twitter.com/remotivocom](https://twitter.com/remotivocom)) are
generated by 2 python scripts which run on a Raspberry Pi under my desk. The
'database' is a Google Sheet and the 'host' is an S3 bucket, both of which are
read from and updated every few hours by the Pi.

At the moment scraping is very basic but I’d like to automate that more. Part
of the appeal at the moment (I think) is that I check the jobs to ensure
they’re not scams, are actually remote, etc.

------
jsd1982
A Link to the Past Online

[https://github.com/JamesDunne/alttp-
multiplayer/blob/master/...](https://github.com/JamesDunne/alttp-
multiplayer/blob/master/README.md#alttp-multiplayer)

------
neilsharma
I'm trying to help my mom's small, offline-only women's fashion boutique move
onto the internet. I'm fortunate enough to have a remote job in tech, but
their business is significantly disrupted by the lockdown. To help them out,
I'm setting up their ebay/esty/shopify/pinterest accounts, taking pictures of
the merchandise, doing logo design, etc. Teaching them how to use these
platforms' complex UIs and, more broadly, learn how to effectively engage with
customers on the internet, are the biggest challenges.

There are loads of businesses in this same boat; I think there's a big
opportunity and sense of fulfillment in helping them keep their lights on.

------
fbecart
I developped a CLI to provide an incremental build to multi-project
repositories:
[https://github.com/fbecart/zinoma](https://github.com/fbecart/zinoma)

The idea was to pick the best features of Gradle (parallelization, incremental
build, dependencies between tasks, clean, watch...) without being tied to the
JVM. It is built in Rust with the goal to be an order of magnitude faster than
Gradle.

The core features are already functional, and I'm now porting the engine from
a thread-based model to an event loop (using Actix).

I am looking for feedback about the project description, documentation, and
ergonomy. Feel free to add Github issues or comment existing ones.

------
vanviegen
I created an Open Source (well, that's the intention anyway) online proctoring
solution. It records the at-home exam proceedings using a screen capture, the
webcam and a side camera (a mobile phone). All web-based.

It doesn't need a streaming server, but clients upload encrypted blocks of
video directly to cloud storage instead. So that should make it scale rather
easily.

Unfortunately, concerns from students (some of which valid) about the privacy
implication of such systems, and a lot of negative press about this, killed
the momentum. So it hasn't been used for actual exams (yet).

Feel free to poke around: [https://toetshub.nl/](https://toetshub.nl/)

------
sawyerjhood
I've been working on a few different things. At the beginning of the lockdown
I was super into Animal Crossing so I build [https://ac-catch.com](https://ac-
catch.com). I'm happy to say that the site still gets a few thousand visitors
every month.

More recently I've been working on a visual React prototyping tool, which has
led to a few smaller libraries. The most recent of which is recoil-undo, which
is an addon that adds undo support for the Recoil state management library.
[https://github.com/SawyerHood/recoil-
undo](https://github.com/SawyerHood/recoil-undo)

------
whiddershins
I started a podcast that talks about making music (and related creative stuff)
from a more personal and realistic angle than what I’ve seen available, by
interviewing people and asking about their thoughts and process.

A little bit of by-musicians-for-musicians crossed with more general podcast
content.

By episode 4 I think we started to hit our stride, as we move towards a more
creative-editing system than an unedited live stream format.

We have 3 more coming soon.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GxIDY9XvvaA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GxIDY9XvvaA)

I’ve been learning a lot about working on dealing with speaking naturally and
clearly, asking the right questions, etc. Its been eye opening.

------
rhetorfit
I made an app, RhetorFit, to teach people logical fallacies and assumptions,
and how they can make a bad argument sound convincing. Hopefully it can help
fight misinformation organically, by better educating people.

Current looking for collaborators to add more content and do mobile dev.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intafel.rh...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intafel.rhetorfit)
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rhetorfit/id1514982376](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rhetorfit/id1514982376)

------
wsc981
Working on my rogue-like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsqMGCWeD6I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsqMGCWeD6I)

Sadly my client gave me a lot of work last week, little time to work on this
side project.

------
ProudGeek
I made a CLI to simplify navigating through directories on the terminal. When
I started it I did not know about cdd but in the end it did a lot more than
that. I use it everyday and would love it if anyone could give a review. I
would love it if I am not the only one using it.

[https://github.com/nsr-py/Teleporter](https://github.com/nsr-py/Teleporter)

I know this a basic project but I also finally started learning web
development in this lockdown and target to come back here to talk about a
better project than this. Till then, Peace.

------
anfractuosity
I've been working on some VHDL for an FPGA to control a little PCB I made to
drive WS2812B lighting strips -
[https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/lightdriver/](https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/lightdriver/)

It took me a while to get it working as there is a bug with Xilinx Vivado when
synthesising my VHDL, where the synthesizer crashes, unless I use a work
around which I was told about recently.

I understand you can use MCUs to drive these lighting strips, but was a good
excuse to learn more VHDL.

I need to work on an SPI driver now for the FPGA, as I plan to shovel pixel
data to it, from a Pi via SPI.

------
EthanHeilman
I made a web version [0] of the Counter-insurgency board game Andean Abyss
[1]. It uses webGL to present a 3D space that holds the board, cards and
pieces. Think Tabletop simulator on the web. It encodes the game state into
the url so you can send urls to the current board state.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/Ethan_Heilman/status/1274763015129313280](https://twitter.com/Ethan_Heilman/status/1274763015129313280)

[1]: [https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/91080/andean-
abyss](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/91080/andean-abyss)

------
wendelscardua
I've began learning NES development in 6502 assembly, thanks to an online book
called Famicom Party [1] and later the Nesdev wiki [2]. Since then I'm trying
to make one NES game per month [3]. I don't think it counts as a "product", at
least for now.

[1] [https://book.famicom.party/](https://book.famicom.party/)

[2]
[http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Nesdev_Wiki](http://wiki.nesdev.com/w/index.php/Nesdev_Wiki)

[3] [https://wendelscardua.itch.io/](https://wendelscardua.itch.io/)

------
mysterydip
I released a mobile game and then started working on a DOS first person
shooter modifying the Rise of the Triad source code. Even got vintage 486
hardware to make sure it still runs on original specs. It's been a lot of fun
so far.

------
resume384
Instructions to build yourself a private self-hosted full-stack personal cloud
system.

[https://github.com/technomada/cloud-from-
scratch](https://github.com/technomada/cloud-from-scratch)

------
sourishkrout
We've built a dev dashboard for vscode: so you can do your note taking & your
HN reading with minimal context switches.

[https://marquee.activecove.com/](https://marquee.activecove.com/)

------
dbish
[http://www.tweetlights.com](http://www.tweetlights.com) <\- I made this site
as a side project when discussing how hard it is to help new followers quickly
get up to speed on what you've tweeted about over the years since you can only
have 1 pinned tweet. Quick and dirty code here (written in python using flask
as well as the requisite javascript scripting for the front end):
[https://github.com/dbish/tweetlights](https://github.com/dbish/tweetlights).
Site is hosted on AWS Elastic Beanstalk.

------
bharani_m
I made "Ansible Rails" \- a playbook for easily deploying Ruby on Rails
applications

[https://github.com/EmailThis/ansible-
rails](https://github.com/EmailThis/ansible-rails)

------
dehrmann
I digitized a bunch of old VHS home movies and documented the process in case
I need to do it again:

[https://github.com/ehrmann/vhs-capture](https://github.com/ehrmann/vhs-
capture)

------
glutamate
Saltcorn, an open-source extensible no-code application platform for the web.
Like FileMaker or MS Access, but open source and for the web.

[https://saltcorn.com/](https://saltcorn.com/)

------
robbiet480
I built a significant amount of Bearcatter [0], a control server for the
Uniden SDS100 and SDS200 police scanners [1]. A fun little project which got
me further experience in dealing with serial and reverse engineering protocols
and file formats.

[0]:
[https://github.com/Bearcatter/bearcatter](https://github.com/Bearcatter/bearcatter)
[1]: [https://uniden.com/products/sds100-true-i-q-x2122-digital-
ha...](https://uniden.com/products/sds100-true-i-q-x2122-digital-handheld-
scanner)

------
teej
I built the spiritual successor to a multiplayer browser game that I’d made
back in 2007. Back then, it was (briefly) the highest traffic Rails app in the
world.

The new one is built with Django. It’s been a delight doing web work again.

------
paleogizmo
I made a deduplicating version control system for large binary file based
around the Restic chunker library:
[https://github.com/akbarnes/dupver](https://github.com/akbarnes/dupver)

I like to think that this (well, deduplicating version conrol in general, not
my crufty project) will be the future of version control and we'll leave the
ugliness of git-lfs behind us. For now at least it's a fun project.

Edit: There is an existing project called Boar that does the same thing,
though it appears to have been abandoned and is stuck in Python 2

------
vishnumohandas
Built a self hosted alternative to Google Photos for my family. Will be
productionizing it soon.

Here’s a sneak peak:
[https://youtu.be/b5XN5GMmc6I](https://youtu.be/b5XN5GMmc6I)

~~~
alexktz
This looks rad. Any chance of a Github repo that I can star so I don't forget
about this?

~~~
vishnumohandas
The client code is available here: [https://github.com/ente-
io/frame](https://github.com/ente-io/frame)

To be honest and upfront, this won’t be a freeware. I’m planning to charge a
reasonable one time fee that’ll help pay rent. :)

------
jmstfv
I started writing HTTP status code guides for my SaaS business:
[https://tryhexadecimal.com/guides/http/](https://tryhexadecimal.com/guides/http/)

A lot of guides on the Internets concerning HTTP status codes are
regurgitations or outright ripoffs of RFCs (2616 or 7231). Or light on
details.

I want(ed) to go one step further and explain when each code is appropriate
(from the website operator's perspective), how to _work around_ some of the
errors (mostly for 4xx and 5xx), and some context around HTTP headers/methods.

~~~
yoz
Hexadecimal looks cool. I'm particularly fascinated to hear the reason behind
the 16-day tri... ooohhhhhh. _slaps forehead_

------
zedr
I made a email dispatcher for web forms hosted on shared hosting providers,
like Namecheap. I originally did it for a site my wife did, and then decided
to open source it. It's here: [https://github.com/zedr/simple-
mailer](https://github.com/zedr/simple-mailer)

I also wrote a blog post on how to install it: [https://medium.com/@zedr/how-
to-send-mail-on-namecheap-share...](https://medium.com/@zedr/how-to-send-mail-
on-namecheap-shared-hosting-826a37629641)

------
megalan247
[https://browserbase.io/](https://browserbase.io/)

I got frustrated with the existing options for running automated QA tests
(they are all super expensive) and decided to build my own for a fraction of
the cost. It was super interesting as I am not really a developer so it taught
me a lot about various programming languages (the frontend is written in Node
and the backend is in Go), and so much about infrastructure. It was super
rewarding as this is the first side-project that I didn't stop half way
through :D

------
holler
I created a new open chat web app called sqwok:

[https://sqwok.im](https://sqwok.im)

The goal is to enable everyone to have their own high-quality, accessible, and
shareable chat page on the internet, with features we expect in enterprise
chat apps like slack, but geared towards general discussion.

As an example I just created a post with this HN url and we can all talk in
live right now, discussing this thread, by joining at the link:

[https://sqwok.im/p/TQGVPI0spX7umg](https://sqwok.im/p/TQGVPI0spX7umg)

~~~
cheese_toasty
Pretty clean design. I like the simplicity, who's your target demo?

~~~
holler
Target demo are people that want to have genuine conversations in realtime
about anything on their mind, with absolute ease and simplicity. Discussing
news, current events, tech, nature, and science are areas I’d like to promote.

I’m aiming for it to be the “ios” of chat on the web.

------
travis_the_makr
I've been slowly designing, engineering, coding, and 3D printing a 2D Plotter
(a printer you can code)
[https://hackaday.io/project/171536-diy-2d-plotter](https://hackaday.io/project/171536-diy-2d-plotter)

I launched a Twitch stream:
[https://www.twitch.tv/travis_the_maker](https://www.twitch.tv/travis_the_maker)

I also refactored/updated my engineering and photography portfolios.

------
kirubakaran
Starting this week, I'm making daily videos about what I learn while building
my bootstrapped startup: [https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)
(Effortless Knowledge Base ~= Automatic Bookmarks)

Here is the Youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkgOonAQd5haT8HHJhpg6g/](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHkgOonAQd5haT8HHJhpg6g/)

So far I've talked about:

\- Challenges in Hiring Programmers

\- The Disproportionate Joy of Getting Paid Users

\- Thinking about Competitors

------
elric
I made a "self-hosted wetransfer with audit trails" for use at work. Pretty
basic for now, but it's been fun. Hadn't touched _any_ HTML, CSS or JS in over
a decade, so I spent some time brushing up on that.

It automatically generates checksums in various formats. It keeps an audit
trail of who uploads/downloads what. Enforces a couple of company specific
rules. Scheduled expiration of uploads. Nothing too fancy, but it's been a fun
distraction.

I'll be trying to open source it once I take out all the company specific
stuff.

------
lefstathiou
Our company sells SAAS and we are taking our first step into selling services.

A lot of our customers came to us to help them address a growing problem they
had coordinating operator assisted conference calls (we offer high touch 24x7
support, that industry does not). We had already put a lot of time into
designing a solution but COVID cleared our plate to focus entirely on it. We
are ready to go and aim to launch our pilot imminently.

We’ll see how things go. Still amazes me how easy it is start a business (In
our case a completely new business line) in America.

------
whats_spinning
I made a music discovery newsletter that personalizes the newsletter based on
the Spotify playlists you follow (and uses a probabilistic model to surface
content that you are most likely to enjoy based on those playlists).

Here is the link: [https://whats-spinning.life](https://whats-spinning.life)
Here are the most recent issues if you want to check it out: [https://whats-
spinning.life/recent/](https://whats-spinning.life/recent/)

------
resume384
Many good projects listed here.

Ask HN: What's your quarantine side project?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23170881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23170881)

------
nick-garfield
My friend and I got really frustrated with existing authentication providers
like Auth0, so we decided to create API called Feather to make it easier to
add authentication to our web/mobile apps.

[https://feather.id](https://feather.id)

Still quite a work-in-progress.. but currently designing a stateful React
library so that you can drop sign-in, sign-up, forgot-password, session-
management, etc. into your app with ~10 lines of code. Plus it comes with a
nice admin dashboard for user-management built in!

------
carlinmack
I've been creating a tool to make a database of Wikipedia edits Namespace
Database [1] and since lockdown I've been making plots of the data! [2] Feel
free to ask any questions!

[1]
[https://github.com/carlinmack/NamespaceDatabase](https://github.com/carlinmack/NamespaceDatabase)

[2]
[https://carlinmack.com/blog/article/wikipediaplots/](https://carlinmack.com/blog/article/wikipediaplots/)

------
kwelijana
Managed to push more videos on my tech youtube channel that are better
quality. Wrote 3 movies scripts hoping I can get 3k funding in some way to at
least shoot one. Lost all contracts of freelance jobs I used to do. stressed,
anxious and depressed and in financial ruin am 20days late in house rent with
only 5 bucks and am completely out. Weirdly enough I still smile and laugh at
memes and hopeful something will come through even though I dont know what it
will be. Mixed feelings and reinventing. End of rant.

------
sohamsankaran
My brother and I launched a newsletter called Today in Indian History. Four
times a week, we lay out the context and consequences of an event in India's
past that happened on that date.

[https://honestyisbest.com/today-in-indian-
history/](https://honestyisbest.com/today-in-indian-history/)

I also launched a podcast about Computer Science research called Segfault.

[https://honestyisbest.com/segfault](https://honestyisbest.com/segfault)

------
b__d
I started playing Rocket League. Now I'm on gold ranks throughout every
compatitive game modes, though on varying levels (1 to 3). It was equaly
satisfying like learning a new language or instrument. The controlls fall into
the typical "easy to learn, hard to master" category and the advanced
techniques require an immense amount of time to nail consistantly (I'm far
from that, btw). But it was fun and I alwayse played together with friends, so
it had a huge social factor too :)

------
federicotdn
Wrote a HTTP client for Emacs based on Org mode:
[https://github.com/federicotdn/verb](https://github.com/federicotdn/verb)

------
praveen9920
I re-implemented numpy in golang just for learning.

[https://github.com/praveenpenumaka/numpygo](https://github.com/praveenpenumaka/numpygo)

------
ohyash
I started a freestyle newsletter for sharing knowledge I get from the
internet.

Quickly I reaized the existing solutions are limited. So I started developing
my own Email Platform, which is in early stage currently and can only send
dynamic mails for now but I plan to grow it into a single blogging cum
newsletter platform going forward. The project isn't online yet but my
newsletter is:
[https://linktr.ee/Knowledgeday](https://linktr.ee/Knowledgeday)

------
Taurenking
I feel like this thread has been posted more than a couple of times lately, or
am I imagining things?

Anyways I built a quick bot to connect Calendly to Slack[1] as people in my
sales team where requesting "native" integration (plus we didn't want to pay
for multi-user access on Zapier)

Unfortunately it works only with Calendly Pro and Premium accounts, but
looking into workarounds for free users (leveraging gCal)

[1] [https://www.calenduck.co/](https://www.calenduck.co/)

------
kentlyons
I made an attachment for my Ender 3 3D printer that allowed me to turn it into
a pen plotter and draw with ink (and other) pens. I've played around with
different code to create images (photo->gcode) and made a new youtube channel
for the drawings and a bit of behind the scenes of how they're made:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfqDAVieav-
UOIEAlDXsovQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfqDAVieav-UOIEAlDXsovQ)

------
pwmarcz
I made Autotable, a tabletop simulator for Riichi Mahjong:
[https://pwmarcz.pl/autotable/about.html](https://pwmarcz.pl/autotable/about.html)

I wanted to play with my friends the way we used to in real life. It ended up
being a very interesting and rewarding project.

Here is a blog post about developing the game:
[https://pwmarcz.pl/blog/autotable/](https://pwmarcz.pl/blog/autotable/)

------
100-xyz
[https://Toonclip.com](https://Toonclip.com) was released first here on HN
about 6 months resulting in a huge spike in traffic that crashed the server
twice.

During the lockdown, I created a simple English syntax to control the
animation and ability to export in Gif and WebM format.

Here is one with Michael Sielbel of YC
[https://toonclip.com/player?key1=802d8d51ec](https://toonclip.com/player?key1=802d8d51ec)

------
tomjuggler
Pet Detector, an Android app using machine learning to catch various animals
if they stray in front of the camera lens. The app then takes a photo and/or
plays a warning sound.

Also made my first CV in 20 years because I need a second job to pay back all
the money I'm losing - I previously made my living mainly from entertainment
at large events...

[https://www.circusscientist.com/cv/](https://www.circusscientist.com/cv/)

------
Pxtl
I've caught the Single Board Computer bug. So I've made 2 Lakka boxes and one
RetroPie as gifts for family. In hindsight: Lakka on a Pi is awful, avoid it
at all costs.

Also a pi4 running a MineTest and Mumble server. Basically tought me the ins
and outs of adminning a linux box.

My adventures in computing are on my blog:
[https://www.pxtl.ca](https://www.pxtl.ca) \- haven't blogged my retrogaming
stuff yet, but have blogged the server stuff.

------
news_to_me
I’ve been working on a software rasterizer in C:
[https://git.sr.ht/~zjm/Moon3D](https://git.sr.ht/~zjm/Moon3D). Coming from a
web background, it’s been super fun! I just wish I had more time to keep
working on it. I’ve been experimenting with tweeting my progress on it:
[https://twitter.com/zackmichener](https://twitter.com/zackmichener)

------
xgenecloud
We launched XgeneCloud[1]

XgeneCloud instantly generates REST/GraphQL APIs on any SQL Database. The APIs
scaffolded is a secure node.js backend application. XgeneCloud currently
supports generating REST/GraphQL APIs over MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQL Server,
SQLite, MariaDB and Aurora.

Please do check us out - we've been getting amazing feedback.

[1] :
[https://github.com/xgenecloud/xgenecloud](https://github.com/xgenecloud/xgenecloud)

------
caviv
I improved a small game I have created a few years ago
[https://www.freememorygame.com](https://www.freememorygame.com) . added a few
features and it became very popular during quarantine time for kids and pre-
school to play online with their tutors and teachers. It is a memory and
matching card game you can build and create using your own uploaded photos.

------
CrackpotGonzo
It's simple, but essentially I built a super simple landing page and pay wall
for any live class or any other link or digital good. My friend is a yoga
instructor and wanted something more simple than her existing setup.

Mostly have yoga instructors on the platform currently and am thinking about
other product enhancements geared towards online instructors and classes.

Check it out here: [http://classup.io/](http://classup.io/)

~~~
daniel_levine
You should consider bundling video yourself and charging for it. Could use
something like Mux.com to power it without much trouble.

~~~
CrackpotGonzo
Thanks for this feedback, was just researching options, including Mux for
video, and have been speaking to existing instructors to see if they're
willing to jump to a new video platform.

Some teachers like Zoom to facilitate Q&A, chat etc., but there might be
enough that simply want the all-in solution to make the jump.

Thanks again!

------
_3fw2
I worked upon restarting and improving an existing driver for Final Fanhtasy
VII and Final Fantasy VIII on PC, which fixes ton of bugs and improves modding
capabilities by making them look better and load faster :)

The project is fully FOSS and licensed with GPLv3 ( inherited from the
original author ).

Feel free to checkout it here: [redacted]

------
carapace
Two simple toys (calling them games is a bit too much) in Godot engine:

[https://git.sr.ht/~sforman/Yengapult](https://git.sr.ht/~sforman/Yengapult)
Knock down a tower with a catapult.

[https://git.sr.ht/~sforman/SpaceGame](https://git.sr.ht/~sforman/SpaceGame)
Fly a spaceship around an asteroid belt.

Godot engine is lots of fun (and so much easier than e.g. Unity.)

------
vincent_s
I started TextRewrite [1], a SaaS/API to automatically rewrite sentences
without changing the meaning. SEOs use this to create unique content. Could
also be used by students to cheat but I'm not encouraging this. Works in any
language, uses AI. (Signup link is not yet working but you can email me if you
want to give it a try.)

[1] [https://www.textrewrite.com/](https://www.textrewrite.com/)

------
dnlbunting
I built an app for peer to peer lending boardgames between users.

I'm more of a backend/data engineer so this was my first attempt at front end
dev with react native. Was pretty fun to build and see whole app come together
to an MVP, but I don't know whether I'll launch it for real. Shipping costs
from lender to borrower and back drive the price too high to make it feasible
I think.

Lesson here is fully assess costs and price points before you start to build!

------
karmakaze
I made Qwickly: An alternative keyboard layout that is the easiest to learn
and faster than Dvorak.

Close enough to the fastest to not matter.

[https://github.com/qwickly-org/Qwickly](https://github.com/qwickly-
org/Qwickly)

[https://blog.keithkim.org/opensource/making-the-qwickest-
key...](https://blog.keithkim.org/opensource/making-the-qwickest-keyboard-
layout)

------
willcipriano
I came up with a bad way to share files. It's a website that takes a file,
encodes it into a series of URL parameters, and then allows you to put them
back together again. (it's really only practical for small text files)

[https://podje.li/](https://podje.li/)

[https://github.com/willcipriano/Podje.li](https://github.com/willcipriano/Podje.li)

~~~
jeremiecoullon
This is really cool! How did you do the encoding though?

~~~
willcipriano
Thank you! Most of the heavy lifting is done by the lz-string library[0], the
compression works well for small text files, sometimes the URL out will be
shorter than the input in that case. Things like images work out to be
hundreds of URLs unfortunately.

[0][https://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-
string/index.html](https://pieroxy.net/blog/pages/lz-string/index.html)

~~~
jeremiecoullon
Cool! Yeah I tried a pdf and it generated a bunch of URLs ;)

------
_bxg1
I've been following this book to learn how to parse/interpret/compile
languages:
[https://craftinginterpreters.com/](https://craftinginterpreters.com/)

And started designing and implementing my own pure-functional, JavaScript-
targeted language with features like built-in partial-application of
arguments, and every function being able to be called in a prefix, infix, or
pipeline style

------
ViolentSnugglez
Deployed a web app that I've been working on for a few years:

[https://codeexplainer.org](https://codeexplainer.org)

It's an educational application to teach the basics of coding syntax to
beginners. I'm not quite finished with all the parsed explanations, but I try
to get a little bit done every day.

Hopefully in the future I can add more languages and explain 'sentences'
instead of just 'words'.

------
nagrom
I built an Alexa skill that sits in front of the local council's website
(South Worcestershire, UK) and tells me which set of bins go out this week.
Have already probably saved myself more time from looking up the website
manually than it took to build the skill. Code at [https://github.com/morgan-
murray/bin-day](https://github.com/morgan-murray/bin-day)

------
nerf0
I made 2 things:

I made a website for friends and family to play poker online.
[https://playcards.live](https://playcards.live). No cards or chips required.
Works on any devices.

I parsed en.wikipedia using AI and extracted events, time and location:
[https://whataday.info](https://whataday.info). Given an event, it shows you
what was happening closeby, in spacetime.

------
bonobo886
I made carwala ([https://www.carwala.co](https://www.carwala.co)) - an easy
and secure way for people to contact you if anything happens to your car.

You sign up with your phone number, add some details about your car and
purchase a membership. We send you a high quality windshield decal that people
can scan to contact you if you need to move your car, or if your car has been
broken into, etc.

------
bogdan314
I tried to make a CLI using GO, that would act as bookmark for bash scripts.
With the intention of having an online repo from where u can easily install
other scripts.

[https://github.com/bogdan-largeanu/zing](https://github.com/bogdan-
largeanu/zing)

I kinda have become a bit discouraged now since most of my colleagues are not
into GO so it is hard to find people to learn and talk about it.

------
victorthehuman
Finished Metalens v1.0, Hacker News iOS client with some extra bells and
whistles.

[https://www.3am.engineering/2020/05/metalens-for-hacker-
news...](https://www.3am.engineering/2020/05/metalens-for-hacker-news/)

Got into woodworking, it really helps with anxiety. Built some outdoor/patio
furniture, got a few more tools and started doing some more advanced indoor
stuff.

------
sudhirj
Implemented the Redis API on DynamoDB. Very interesting experience because I
learnt a lot about Dynamo, and now have a 0-infinity autoscaling system ready
for for my other side projects and consulting apps. The Dynamo API is pretty
low level and arcane, but Redis is a nice sweet spot that makes sense to me
for modeling.

[https://dbproject.red/redimo](https://dbproject.red/redimo)

------
iillexial
I made [https://devblogs.co](https://devblogs.co). This is a feed of
engineering blogs from high tech companies. Going to launch a newsletter soon.
Also, I started working on my own tool for time-management -
[https://prrro.herokuapp.com](https://prrro.herokuapp.com), but abandoned it
for now. Hope will resume it later.

------
runekaagaard
I got a good bit of work in on
[https://github.com/runekaagaard/hypergen](https://github.com/runekaagaard/hypergen)
(a Python liveview) and [https://github.com/runekaagaard/django-
treeform](https://github.com/runekaagaard/django-treeform) (a declarative data
transformation tool).

------
thethimble
I made a way to visualize options portfolio profitability as a function of
various portfolio parameters. I was craving a visual intuition for how options
leg parameters (strike price, expiration, put/call, short/long, quantity). As
a fun side note, the computation of portfolio value happens on the GPU!

[https://rainbowoptions.club/](https://rainbowoptions.club/)

------
grogenaut
I've been working on a Powered Air Purifying Respirator at
[https://airtoall.org/products/papr/](https://airtoall.org/products/papr/).
Our goal is to release a cheap (you can't get certified if you don't sell it)
and open device that is niosh certified and thus usable. Currently working on
our manufacturing prototype.

------
tenaciousDaniel
I'm in Florida so lockdown is still a thing, or will be again soon.

I'm creating a coding language for UI designers. It's kind of like pseudo code
in that it's not tied to any one implementation (platform). The basic idea is
that designers will have a platform-agnostic language to describe the visual
behavior of applications using the same terminology and mental models that
they're familiar with.

~~~
yoz
That sounds fantastic! Got a link? Even if there's nothing demo-able yet, I'd
like to star your repo (assuming it's on Github) so I get release updates.

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
Thanks! I do have a (still private) repo that I will be making public
eventually. My plan was to finish the white paper and initial draft of the
spec, but I might be able to pull something small together in the next few
days. I'll ping when it's ready!

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
edit: while the repo itself is private, the org is public:
[https://github.com/matry](https://github.com/matry)

------
tohmasch
I started a newsletter on how to raise money from VC, PE, and family offices.

I'm in the process of releasing the first publications to discuss the
fundraising process as well as how to find, contact and handle oneself with
such organizations.

Feel free to get updates upon release here:
[https://familycapital.ck.page/1838069523](https://familycapital.ck.page/1838069523)

------
abinaya_rl
I'm working on [https://remoteleaf.com](https://remoteleaf.com) during this
lockdown to help people land remote jobs.

\- Created a dashboard for people who lost their jobs due to COVID ->
[https://app.remoteleaf.com/covid](https://app.remoteleaf.com/covid)

\- Working on an initiative to help Black tech people to land jobs.

------
riantogo
Daily math practice at [https://arcadejack.com](https://arcadejack.com)

ShowHN briefly made it to top #8 on front page.

------
iamflimflam1
Got round to updating my YouTube channel more regularly and finally finished
off a project that has been on the back burner forever. Managed to actually
ship on time for my wife’s birthday.

It’s all powered by an ESP32 on a custom PCB that I designed and built with a
web based UI that is hosted on the device.

[https://youtu.be/3wEAKVvzJyA](https://youtu.be/3wEAKVvzJyA)

~~~
rland
Awesome work!

------
irskep
Browserboard ([https://browserboard.com](https://browserboard.com)), a
multiuser whiteboard. It's a crowded space (excalidraw, awwapp, miro,
freehand, etc.) but I think it's pretty good! There are lots of fiddly
technical details that go into smooth drawing, good performance with lots of
objects, erasers that behave properly, etc.

------
PStamatiou
I'm still working on it but began learning Swift and SwiftUI dev (I'm a
designer by day) and making my first iOS app: a basic stocks tracking app (and
lets you input your purchases to see value over time)

[https://twitter.com/Stammy/status/1258404361232883712](https://twitter.com/Stammy/status/1258404361232883712)

------
mdoliwa
Still work in progress, but I started identifying local flowers
[https://mdoliwa.com/projects/plants.html](https://mdoliwa.com/projects/plants.html)
I'm using plantnet app to help me with it.

It's super cool and I recommend it to everyone. I feel like I'm treasure
hunting every time I go for a walk now :)

------
agquick
I started reading more about Native Web Components and wanted to see if I
could tie them to observables using MobX so I wrote a library to do just that,
using VueJS-like template bindings. It works pretty well, feedback is
definitely welcome.

[https://github.com/agquick/elemx.js](https://github.com/agquick/elemx.js)

------
awillen
This is cool - glad to see lots of folks being productive!

I got a bunch of great feedback from another HN thread, so I'll leave my new
lockdown company here as well (I also submitted it on your site) -
[https://coopersdogtreats.com/](https://coopersdogtreats.com/), where we make
healthy, meat-based frozen dog treat mix.

------
davidarcila
I'm not a good programmer by any chance, but somehow I managed to make an app
in Unity for people playing Warzone.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.LuckyLoser...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.LuckyLoserCX.WARZONEHELPER)

------
bckygldstn
An api for open elevation data:

[https://www.opentopodata.org/](https://www.opentopodata.org/)

------
coreymaass
[https://mexicantrain.online](https://mexicantrain.online)

An online version of the dominoes-based game, Mexican Train. It's a big hit
with retirees (and our family). We're up to 100 games/day and daily I get
emails from older people in quarantine thanking me for it. It's been really
rewarding.

------
alexh1
I made Portabella ([https://portabella.io](https://portabella.io)), an end to
end encrypted project management solution, Trello or Asana are the main
competitors.

It started as a simple e2ee todo list and kind of spiraled from there, now
I've incorporated, am planning Gantt charts, thinking of quitting my job...

------
dbetteridge
I'm building an app for sharing markdown docs out of git repositories.

Add a repository and select the branch you want to read from and it will grab
the markdown files, store them and provide a table of contents and reader
view.

[https://gitdocs.page](https://gitdocs.page)

Still in heavy beta, and currently supports github and azure devops repos.

------
frenchie14
I re-released an old Action-RTS game onto Kongregate where it's been played
45k times so far. I started a mailing list for a sequel which already has over
200 signups!

[https://www.kongregate.com/games/Frenchie14/factions](https://www.kongregate.com/games/Frenchie14/factions)

------
nicotejera
I made a timer for functional workouts - includes timers for different types
of workouts (AMRPAP, EMOM, etc) and you can combine them to create a full
workout. Got around 15 people / day using, not much but a fun side-project :D.
[https://www.wodblocks.com](https://www.wodblocks.com)

------
Smudge
I made a CLI for controlling macOS's "Night Shift" feature programmatically.
It also doubles as a Rust library.

[https://github.com/smudge/nightlight](https://github.com/smudge/nightlight)

Now I'm working on cross-system compatibility with equivalent features on
Windows and Linux.

------
cynik_
I started writing daily: exploring different things, but particularly asyncio
and event loops. Also built a small library to visualize python code execution
(to be open sourced soon).

[https://explog.in/notes/100days.html#org0b7f5fd](https://explog.in/notes/100days.html#org0b7f5fd)

------
FailMore
I launched my first webapp [https://taaalk.co](https://taaalk.co). It's a
platform for public text-based conversations. It's been great so far, I've
gotten to know very interesting people and things through having discussions
on it. (Anyone can make a Taaalk though.)

~~~
thomgo
Curious to know how you went about getting new users on the platform!

~~~
FailMore
Hey, I have just been reaching out to people when I come across a blog post or
a community discussing topics I'm interested in. It hasn't been easy to get
Taaalks started by people who are not me though... if that happens I'll be
very happy. Can you think of anyone you would be interested to Taaalk to?

------
Spearchucker
Made my balcony private using fake bamboo.

Made a pond.

Made a Japanese-style bridge for the pond.

Made a water wheel for the pond.

Made a garden gate.

Marked up my CV (resume) and weirdly that led to a new job.

------
jmmv
I made a BASIC interpreter, in Rust, with a web interface. The goal is to have
a simple environment with which to teach programming to my kids. Still very
limited but already sparked some interest!

[https://jmmv.github.io/endbasic/](https://jmmv.github.io/endbasic/)

------
marenbeam
[https://github.com/marenbeam/thoughts](https://github.com/marenbeam/thoughts)

I made a portable shell program for making short text posts from vim.

The code's not perfect, but it does what I want from such a thing, and I'm
enjoying using it and seeing others use it too!

------
boothby
This isn't an "incredible thing" but it's a fun project I accomplished this
week: single-file python package that lets you disable assertions in files or
modules.

[https://github.com/boothby/dissert](https://github.com/boothby/dissert)

------
robomartin
Designed a camera system that is likely to end up on the moon within the next
four years (NASA Artemis Mission). To be fair, there's a solid year of
additional engineering that needs to go into this. The bulk of the engineering
was done during lockdown. Now it's time to test and iterate.

------
gguevaraa
I made a website to watch videos and livestreams without distractions;
outline.com for videos.

Add layluh.com before any YouTube, Vimeo, or Twitch URL (layluh.com/URL).

Here's a vid:
[https://www.layluh.com/watch?v=izxXGuVL21o](https://www.layluh.com/watch?v=izxXGuVL21o)

------
dschramm
We completely rebuild the frontend of our app [1] to focus on keyboard input.
It was just released and I am quite happy with it.

[1] [https://emvi.com/blog/product-update-
june-2020-0DdK57ngZ2](https://emvi.com/blog/product-update-
june-2020-0DdK57ngZ2)

------
blensor
Finished my open source Virtual Reality fitness game VRWorkout (done
completely in Godot)

The nice side effect is that developing a fitness game is a fitness exercise
in and of itself, and a lot cheaper than the monthly $20 Supernatural plan

[https://vrworkout.at](https://vrworkout.at)

~~~
gopal1992
Damn looks sick... I need to try it out

~~~
blensor
Please do, it's not completely finished yet but I am using it for my own daily
workout. If you don't have a Quest it will work with PC VR headset as well,
although you will either need to strap the controllers to your wrists or put
the controllers down when you do the pushups (not very comfortable)

~~~
gopal1992
Yup... I do have a quest

------
hleszek
I contributed to the GraphQL python client gql (I implemented the websockets
transport to allow GraphQL subscriptions using asyncio)

[https://github.com/graphql-python/gql/pull/70](https://github.com/graphql-
python/gql/pull/70)

------
sideproject
Finally launched Newsy.

[https://www.newsy.co](https://www.newsy.co)

I had lots of un-used domains and wanted to make use of them without having to
maintain them. So I decided to make a tool that turns un-used domains into a
content-aggregator like Reddit, except, it runs itself. :)

------
lbutler
I finished the website for my open source library to simulate water
distribution networks, epanet-js.

Can't imagine there are too many civil engineers here specializing in water
modelling, it's a pretty niche field!

[https://epanetjs.com/](https://epanetjs.com/)

------
jcroll
[https://www.hopupon.com](https://www.hopupon.com)

HopUpon is a Cheap Multi-City Flight Generator that allows you to explore new
cities as you "hop" along to your destination. Our algorithm creates
itineraries that are often cheaper than a direct flight.

------
norsak
Never miss an important email ever again. I needed an app that would trigger a
phone call whenever I received an important email, but without giving the app
full access to my mailbox.

So I built one myself, meet Wakingg;
[https://wakingg.com](https://wakingg.com)

------
yoaviram
I've build [https://TimeForMe.Today](https://TimeForMe.Today), a service which
let's you find well-being sessions taking place online.

I tested it with a few different communities and realized people aren't
interested. It was a good experiment.

------
mschuller
We (instructors and students) brought a media art exhibition [1] online, that
usually is happening in a Museum. The students did such a tremendous job
although no technical backgrounds. [1]
[https://medienkultur.eu](https://medienkultur.eu)

------
rishi_sid
A ghost Blog where entrepreneurs, AI engineers and coders from across the
world introduce their work to beginners.

It has a clean UI just like Medium and in fact we opened up all our Medium
content for free on this blog.

[https://aigraduate.com](https://aigraduate.com)

------
samcgraw
Thanks for sharing this! During the lockdown I shipped "Storylocks"; it's a
place for fiction authors to write stories together in a serialized format.

Let me know what you think!

[https://www.storylocks.com?source=hn](https://www.storylocks.com?source=hn)

------
doozko
I built a little website for being able to ask a question to a doctor easily:
[https://dokami.be](https://dokami.be). (It's only in french for now)

I always felt it was missing and I also wanted to learn a bit again about
frontend/backend dev.

------
egypturnash
I lost all energy to work on my ongoing Big Projects and ended up doing a lot
of furry porn commissions.

------
andremendes
I'm making a politically charged game based on Brazil's scenario. It's been
fun and rewarding.
[https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/750869](https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/750869)

------
FiddlerClamp
Do incomplete projects count?

I wrote 1/3 of a novel called "Distanced" \- you can read it at
[https://1drv.ms/w/s!AhRJSX2EIeTqmohIQPPIaNr6TXMnnw?e=rwfXfE](https://1drv.ms/w/s!AhRJSX2EIeTqmohIQPPIaNr6TXMnnw?e=rwfXfE).

------
gmitrev
I've been working on a stock portfolio visualizer -
[https://stonksfolio.com](https://stonksfolio.com). It's still in heavy
development but it's already useful to me and to a bunch of other people who
started using it.

------
pjfin123
Argos Translate, an open source Python application for translating between
languages locally without an internet connection.

[https://github.com/argosopentech/argos-
translate](https://github.com/argosopentech/argos-translate)

------
tarball
I made one web artwork a day during 35 days.
[https://evasive.tech/](https://evasive.tech/) It was exhausting. It had an
article in a national newspaper and it is now being exhibited in net art
online exhibitions.

------
staysaasy
My friend and I run product and engineering respectively at a 500+ person
"startup."

We kicked off a blog during lockdown to share what we've learned over the
years. Hope you enjoy it!

[https://staysaasy.com/](https://staysaasy.com/)

~~~
oakst
Stumbled across your blog somewhere and have really enjoyed some of the posts
you've written so far. Keep it up!

~~~
staysaasy
Thanks, really glad to hear that! Always really encouraging to hear that folks
out there are enjoying it. We write 1-2 posts a week so check back as we have
quite a bit more content coming.

------
Inversechi
I made a affiliate app to scratch a personal itch for myself.

Basically for generating affiliate URLs and redirecting to the relevant store
based on IP Geo location. It's very basic and has only a CLI interface for now
but was a good learning with some terraform, ansible, and PHP.

------
vackosar
I finished my automated micro-training generation tool, that I used a lot
myself, but wanted to see if others find it useful
[https://Quizrecall.com/](https://Quizrecall.com/)

------
christopoulos
I returned to creating music on an MPC after an 8 year hiatus. I’m loving
being back at it again.

------
oleks637
I worked on a desktop app to create step by step guides and tutorials. Perfect
solution for easily creating visual documentation and use guides
[https://folge.me](https://folge.me) . Would love to hear any feedback!

------
hivacruz
I made a little theme for Typora, a great markdown editor, to match my other
color schemes used in other apps:

[https://github.com/kinoute/typora-hivacruz-
theme](https://github.com/kinoute/typora-hivacruz-theme)

------
4bh1nav
A simple, minimalistic and beautiful Diet Log android app.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lilbite.ai](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lilbite.ai)

------
igeligel_dev
Started already before to work on
[https://getworkrecognized.com/](https://getworkrecognized.com/) but it is now
in a much more mature state - An app to track your work and create perfect
Self-Reviews.

------
kiernanmcgowan
I've been building out a fuzzy reverse image search API -
[https://siev.io](https://siev.io)

The code is more-or-less functioning at the moment, now I'm finding ways to
index more images faster to increase its coverage.

------
mmathias
I made V.O.B.S., a system that lets you produce interactive TV shows using the
internet as a transport medium, multiple webcams in different locations and
our server infrastructure.

[https://vobs.io/](https://vobs.io/)

------
jackmcgeary
I did an analysis of the last year and a half of my sleep data from the Oura
ring

[https://jackmcgeary.com/how-an-mlb-season-affects-sleep-
part...](https://jackmcgeary.com/how-an-mlb-season-affects-sleep-part-1/)

------
sethkramer
I built an education site teaching how to build apps and websites without
code: www.nocode.mba

~~~
readme
but if MBAs can make apps without coders, who is going to ask coders to build
their ideas for free?

------
thomgo
I've always been interested in what podcasts other listen to and what they
think about it, so I built a website to comment on podcasts!

Check it out! [http://www.sharedmic.com/](http://www.sharedmic.com/)

------
marvindanig
An --inch polyfill library to help browsers understand real physical units
like inch, centimeters, millimeters, thou, feet etc.

[https://github.com/bookiza/\--inch](https://github.com/bookiza/--inch)

------
jojohack
I created a web-based video player that adds a slit-scanning 3D effect ( using
the edge pixels )

[https://github.com/joeycato/boundlessvideoplayer](https://github.com/joeycato/boundlessvideoplayer)

------
kiwicopple
[https://currentevents.email](https://currentevents.email)

It’s simply Wikipedia’s current events each day, emailed to your inbox. I
prefer email more than RSS, but also it was nice to do a small, discrete
project

------
YarickR2
Building Prometheus alertmanager gateway to Jabber, to receive alerts on on-
premises deployed jabber server, to have full control over monitoring and
alering infrastructure; also learning Go with it . Thinking about turning this
into SaaS )

------
landemva
Person sends picture, and this gets the location info from picture. It auto-
responds the info. Am making a chat-like responder to request various things
like a URL to mapping, and maybe OCR any words.

Send picture, with GPS enabled, to (+1) 408-471-5200.

------
gpm
I graduated from university.

I just made a starlink coverage map:
[https://droid.cafe/starlink](https://droid.cafe/starlink)

I started working at a job.

I've made quite a bit of progress on a game, but it's on pause for now.

------
russh
I finished and released my design for a small 3d printed drawing robot that
runs MicroPython.

[https://github.com/russhughes/turtleplotbot3](https://github.com/russhughes/turtleplotbot3)

------
constexpr
A new JavaScript/TypeScript bundler written in Go that's 10-100x faster than
Webpack, Rollup, and Parcel:

[https://github.com/evanw/esbuild](https://github.com/evanw/esbuild)

------
ru6xul6
I made a code base visualizer for Javascript, Typescript, and Python.
Functions are shown as nodes, while function calls are lines connecting nodes.

[https://codemap.app](https://codemap.app)

Any feedback is welcome :)

------
agaase19
Not completed yet, but I am working on Stocklist
([https://stocklist.live](https://stocklist.live)). One can create, share and
follow collection of stocks from all over the world.

------
ohashi
[https://StuckAtFuckingHome.com](https://StuckAtFuckingHome.com) \- something
to help me get through lockdown, finding content to be entertained by and
games to to play with friends

------
rchaudhary
I started
[https://www.programmerweekly.com/](https://www.programmerweekly.com/) \- A
free weekly newsletter featuring the best hand curated links for programmers.

------
bobbyz
Neumorphic design generator, launched today:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/neumorphic-
generator](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/neumorphic-generator)

------
ta17711771
I managed to launch a company.

------
thereyougo
Very cool site... Just discovered this
[https://coronaflix.com/](https://coronaflix.com/)

It's not updated at all. This site could be MUCH better but a great idea
overalll

------
bambax
I've been making music, and especially investigated random / stochastic music
with a structure:

[https://fligenstein.bandcamp.com/](https://fligenstein.bandcamp.com/)

------
mcculley
I built a SaaS for helping business owners stay on top of website and Internet
security and best practices:
[https://domainproactive.com](https://domainproactive.com)

------
kenforthewin
[https://boards.kenforthewin.com](https://boards.kenforthewin.com)

A sort of live reddit-like app with RSS syncing support. In its very early
stages (I don't even have a name yet)

------
bartligthart
Created an app that does a Google Lighthouse test of your website every night.
And you get an email overview every week.

It's free for now.

[https://pages100.com/](https://pages100.com/)

------
Markoff
I work from home always, so only difference was that my work was much less
productive with children around and limited shopping hours just in time when I
have time to do it without messing with my work schedule

------
papasmruf
I built a website to help new moms & dads to save money on diapers
[https://www.babydiaperdeals.com](https://www.babydiaperdeals.com) using
Amazon PAAPI-5.

------
hagy
Learned a bit about how database are implemented and shared the learnings in a
series of projects, [https://dbfromzero.com/](https://dbfromzero.com/)

------
asaq
Started on a alternative for pinterest/tumblr

[https://collect.cat/](https://collect.cat/)

But work picked up sooner than expected.

Its fine for personal use atm but missing lots of features

------
MichaelAO
We built a free educational live streaming platform that connects kids with
the best teachers: [https://dexter.live/](https://dexter.live/)

------
lifeslogit
my first fugue [https://soundcloud.com/peter-mullen-2/babys-first-
fugue](https://soundcloud.com/peter-mullen-2/babys-first-fugue)

------
mickael-kerjean
Filestash ([https://www.filestash.app](https://www.filestash.app)) which is
inspired by the infamous FTP comment from when Dropbox first launch on HN

------
tmaly
I have been making videos with my daughter on how to teach kids programming in
Scratch.

Its a lot of fun going through the whole process. She is learning practical
skills that may be useful in this day and age.

------
tomcooks
Released a Creative Commons boardgame free for all

[https://www.tomcooks.com/projects/snipr/](https://www.tomcooks.com/projects/snipr/)

------
user5994461
I made an interactive map to show the progression of the virus day over day.
[https://coronaprogress.com/](https://coronaprogress.com/)

------
sagark1992
I made Messagink, it lets you create and publish text stories for free:
[https://messagink.com/](https://messagink.com/)

------
whatsmyusername
I learned how to handle a civil dispute through a lawyer. I was not intending
to spend the time and money to learn this.

Would have been nice to have a boring lockdown. Maybe during round 2.

------
jz222
I made an open-source error tracking and website analytics platform
[https://logowl.io](https://logowl.io)

------
mpiersonsmela
I made a database of T-box riboswitches: [https://tbdb.io](https://tbdb.io)

This gave me a big opportunity to improve my bioinformatic skills.

------
escapist16
I revamped my blog and wrote two blog posts for the Product Management
community - [https://akshayd.in](https://akshayd.in)

------
rookhack
I built a way to block slack notifications automatically based on your work
state (Eg. Focused, in a meeting, on a call). It integrates with your calendar
and desktop apps.

Holopod.com

------
edfletcher_t137
A... game?

[http://fauna.computerpho.be](http://fauna.computerpho.be)

Still not certain where it's going, but it has but fun getting this far with
it

------
mroll
I wrote a little web app for making and using checklists.
[https://checkfox.app/](https://checkfox.app/)

------
surfer77
I created A database of employee benefits remote companies offer.
[https://officefree.io](https://officefree.io)

------
patricklorio
A tunneling service for self hosting game servers:
[https://playit.gg](https://playit.gg)

Has a decent little following right now.

------
errantmind
I combined a few cool search techniques and an interactive process to make a
tool to discover the most relevant hashtags for posts on Instagram:
gravtag.com

------
winrid
Added a ton of features and integration tests to my project:

[https://fastcomments.com/](https://fastcomments.com/)

~~~
dasil003
I had thought about making something like this in the past. Really like the
execution. Hope you are finding your audience and getting a sustainable
business going, the world needs more of these.

~~~
winrid
I hope so too! So far all the customers I've gotten have been amazing to work
with as well. My target is one new customer a day, but so far that's been
really hard.

------
jcims
Making hand sanitizer from raw ingredients. Added some raspberry pi/nodered
and esp8266/tasmota for process control. Has been a ton of fun.

------
evrimfeyyaz
I made a web app that visualizes the COVID-19 data:
[https://covid19.evrim.io](https://covid19.evrim.io)

------
tjchear
I made a Vim-like editor for building webpages quickly.
[https://vivpage.com](https://vivpage.com)

------
jonplackett
I made myself a new portfolio website in case I get made redundant...

[http://plackett.co.uk](http://plackett.co.uk)

Feedback welcome!

------
cultofthecow
Simple website click statistics tool:
[https://clickradar.io/](https://clickradar.io/)

------
gondo
WOWidget: iOS app to create custom widgets.

[https://www.wowidget.com/](https://www.wowidget.com/)

------
dt3ft
I made a Link, Story and Photo sharing community.

[https://20-things.com/](https://20-things.com/)

~~~
holler
nice! how will you promote it to find initial users? who is the target
audience?

~~~
dt3ft
Thanks! I am hoping that it will be used by people who wish to have a
meaningful conversation with internet strangers, people who desire to learn
from others and share their knowledge, people who are fascinated by the
unknowns of our universe... So far I am the only one actively using it (I
built instagram-like feature so I use it as personal photo sharing tool as
well) and quite honestly I don't expect it to ever take off, but who knows,
people may get fed up with other mainstream communities and migrate to lesser
known alternatives like 20-things. I would be more than happy if in the end
100 people used it actively every day. It could also be useful as a tool for
others to self-host and I may later open-source it if there is enough
interest. Thanks again for checking it out :)

------
arbobmehmood
I've created an app to gamify social distancing.

[https://www.solocoin.app](https://www.solocoin.app)

------
jdbiggs
I made a podcast aggregator and recommender.
[https://podhound.co](https://podhound.co)

------
geoffreyy
[https://officestatus.fyi](https://officestatus.fyi) (mostly no-code tho)

------
davidkuennen
Finance app for stocks on event basis.

[https://stockevents.app](https://stockevents.app)

------
mhh__
Haven't decided whether to open source or not ($$$) but I've been working on a
thermomechanical tyre model.

~~~
inakarmacoma
a what?

~~~
mhh__
Vehicle dynamics is a fairly simple science except for modelling tyres. By
which I mean (in steady state conditions) a mapping _(Force, Slip Angle, Slip
Ratio) - > (Lateral Force, Long. Force, Moments etc)_

It's fairly complicated because Tyre's are made of rubber, so you either use
finite element analysis which is slow, or some kind of (FD) approximation
which can be fairly crap. Modelling the transient properties properly is
doable, modelling the thermal properties efficiently is genuine "If we told
you we'd have to kill you" black magic

------
danieljacksonno
I made my side project connect to North European banks as well as US and
Canadian ones. PSD2 is really something!

Receiptrunner.com

------
progre
I made this [https://hxfd.prog.re/](https://hxfd.prog.re/)

------
I-M-S
Made three more episodes of my fiction podcast The Program audio series (which
had its premiere on HN actually!)

------
dep_b
A macOS automatic activity analysis tool.

------
sgeorge96
A web directory for blogs

[https://www.findyour.blog](https://www.findyour.blog)

~~~
gopal1992
That's cool! Now I have something more than Netflix to pass time. Are you
working on it fulltime?

~~~
sgeorge96
Nope, just a fun little project that i contribute to here and there.

------
nkjoep
I taught myself how to bake a decent pizza at home.

You wouldn’t believe how much material there’s in internet about that :)

------
soham24
educational app to learn in regional language(marathi) its Indian language
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sokra.acad...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sokra.academy)

------
7373737373
[https://randomeps.com/](https://randomeps.com/)

------
awinter-py
social bingo cards for predictions

[https://bingotronic.io/~abewinter2](https://bingotronic.io/~abewinter2)

WIP, signup here
[https://bingotronic.io/auth/join](https://bingotronic.io/auth/join)

no ddos pls

------
Findeton
I've learned to cook cakes, started running, and continued my light-fields
video camera project.

------
quickthrower2
Someone should construct a mechanical turk, and then pay people on mechanical
turk to be opponents

------
srtrs
I made a website to create and mail a postcard.

Https://mailapicture.com

Made it with laravel hosted on aws lightsail.

------
sanj
[https://maskson.org](https://maskson.org)

I made that!

------
fierarul
I did make loads of bread. Can probably find somewhere a picture of the 1st
one.

------
gregf
Didn't build as much as I dove into NixOS. Really enjoying it so far.

------
hunterx
I’ve written 1Tab chrome extension to only allow 5 tabs open altogether.
Worldly, (web+chrome extension) helps you get better at English by learning
words (usually for advanced users of a language.). Https://worldly.mammbo.com
Remade [https://kippie.co](https://kippie.co) helps you get your data through
GDPR and Use it to get cheaper insurance. Built a needle pump breather during
the first phases of the lockdown. Invented a valve for patients on a breathing
machine to be more comfortable. It could be used in a specific setup to allow
for a patient on an emergency breather to supply air to 2 patients. Im now
working on an idea to improve the speed of gold standard testing to be
performed in-situ. I got the idea and started working on it during lockdown.

Also, experimented with 3d printing visors and changing the designs.

------
CarVac
I added Lensfun lens correction to my photo editing app Filmulator.

------
gentleman11
A video game... but the trailer, demo, and website won’t be ready for another
1-2 months. Also need to hack together a terms of use that says “you don’t own
this demo, but you can play it” and that sort of thing.

I am so close to it being blog-ready though!

------
alishirv
I've written a simple p2p video call with LI capability.

------
artembugara
Me and my friend finished our News API. Newscatcherapi.com

------
jwilber
4plymag.com

A little data-driven magazine for skateboarding.

Superfluous? Yes. Fun? Also yes

------
rp00
A bunch of shit on Minecraft and some dnb dj mixes

------
r0rshrk
getessayer.com to help GRE/TOEFL students study AWA essays.

t.me/wordsbyroots to help them improve their vocab

------
grwthckrmstr
My product is writing. I wrote

preetamnath.com/blog

------
hshar7
Https://battledao.com

------
hda111
I learned how to use Ansible

------
was_boring
A kid

------
grafelic
I carved my own crankbait.

------
catpolice
A mess of my personal life

~~~
birdyrooster
You and me both, we will get through this.

------
ivan1783
A youtube channel.

------
jorblumesea
200+ LC problems.

------
Bambo
I learnt C++!

------
hshar7
Battledao.com

------
skrebbel
Babies!

------
tomekw
I survived.

------
praiseDang
I have a kid, so the software isn't done..

------
shimmmaz
Thank you so much for the response to this post. There have been more than 90
products added in the past hour alone. This is incredible!

